# ¿Mejor canción pop de los 80?



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (22 Dic 2022)

¿Cuál es? Id poniendo vuestras elecciones o dándole thanks a los mensajes que contienen las que os gustan. De esa manera me será más fácil contabilizar los votos, para hacer luego un campeonato o alguna mariconada de esas que hacemos los que queremos evadirnos un rato de nuestros particulares infiernos personales.

Reitero: pop. No me pongáis Megadeth, Guns N’ Roses, Napalm Death, etc


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Dic 2022)

Karma Maricón


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Dic 2022)

Pero ponedlas de una en una, cabrones, si no no habrá quien se aclare.


----------



## sinosuke (22 Dic 2022)

Imposible elegir solo una, pero en fin....juguemos

Tres opciones














.


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Dic 2022)

Easy lover mola, pero esta es mejor:



Hace una partida de billar?


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Dic 2022)

Ya, es imposible... Y absurdo.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Habéis puesto algunas muy guapas...


Ahí va uno mitiquísima, jajaja:


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Otra, jajaja:


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Esta me flipa:


----------



## Miss Andorra (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Dic 2022)

Si hablamos de puramente pop, para mi sin lugar a dudas seria esta:


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Te me has adelantado con la de Bronski Beat y Soft Cell, pero pasaba ya de poner más en tónica gayer, jajaja...


Tú eras Observer IV, el del prog rock, ¿no?


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## joeljoan (22 Dic 2022)

Bufff de los 80 habría para 500 canciones y no sabrías elegir la mejor....ahí va una

Ver "BRUCE HORNSBY and the Range - THE WAY IT IS English and spanish subtitles" en YouTube


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

¿Y el mejor solo de guitarra inserto en una canción eminentemente pop?

Ahí Oldfied era un maestro, sin duda...


----------



## ∞/∞ (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## sinosuke (22 Dic 2022)

Tres candidatas más.....














.


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Sí, si lo sé... Yo soy igual, muy ecléctico; si eso es bueno. Lo decía porque me sonaba lo de Observer y el avatar y sabía que te molaba el prog rock: Genesis, Yes, King Crimson, Camel, VDGG, Pink Floyd...


----------



## Miss Andorra (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Gracias, Mapache por abrir el hilo... Me encanta recordar estas cosas...


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Dic 2022)

Esta puede que no sea la mejor pero sin duda es el mejor one-hit-wonder de la historia y le aportó al bueno de Rick Astley pingües beneficios de los que todavía disfruta. El Puto Amo.


----------



## Galicosis (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## joeljoan (22 Dic 2022)

Ver "David Bowie - Let's Dance (Official Video)" en YouTube


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## joeljoan (22 Dic 2022)

Ver "Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes (Official Music Video)" en YouTube


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Gracias, Mapache por abrir el hilo... Me encanta recordar estas cosas...



Lo veo y subo a 
EDITO: Veo que por poco no es de los 80, es del 78.


----------



## Galicosis (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## joeljoan (22 Dic 2022)

Ver "Grover Washington JR. - Just the two of us [ Traducida al español ]" en YouTube


----------



## Luftwuaje (22 Dic 2022)

Billie Jean?


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Muy buenas todas... Un placer compartir este rato con vosotros, pero voy a echar hasta alguna lágrima, jajaja... Puta vida.


n_flamel dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a



Muy buena...

¿Y te suenan estas dos del 83, amigo? Aquí no lo digo por las guitarras...


----------



## joeljoan (22 Dic 2022)

Ver "Gloria Gaynor - I Will Survive (Official Music Video)" en YouTube


----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

Sin duda en el TOP 10 de los 80


----------



## GT5 (22 Dic 2022)

Only you.


----------



## Galicosis (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Muy buenas todas... Un placer compartir este rato con vosotros, pero voy a echar hasta alguna lágrima, jajaja... Puta vida.
> 
> 
> Muy buena...
> ...



De hecho me han recordado otra, en que el cover es "mejor" que la original:


----------



## joeljoan (22 Dic 2022)

Ver "Patrick Swayze - She's Like The Wind (Official HD Video) ft. Wendy Fraser" en YouTube


----------



## joeljoan (22 Dic 2022)

Ver "The Cars - Drive (Official Music Video)" en YouTube


Ver "Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater (Official Video)" en YouTube


Ver "Tina Turner - What's Love Got To Do With It (Official Music Video)" en YouTube


Ver "Lionel Richie - Hello (Official Music Video)" en YouTube


Ver "Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Official HD Music Video)" en YouTube


Ver "Michael Bolton - How Am I Supposed To Live Without You" en YouTube


Ver "Lisa Stansfield - All Around the World" en YouTube


----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


>


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)

Como ya han salido unas buenas, ponemos éxitos de esa década.
Yazoo, el tipo del sintetizador es Vicen Klark, uno de los fundadores de Despeche Mode.


----------



## joeljoan (22 Dic 2022)

Joder..!!!!...es que ...que buenas son todas y no acabaríamos....Nostalgia...pero es que había la ostia de buenas canciones


----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


>



En ese estilo:


----------



## Galicosis (22 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


>



Luego fue calbo.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (22 Dic 2022)

Ya la han puesto: Moonlight shadow, que es de las mejores canciones pop de la historia

Por poner otra


----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

joeljoan dijo:


> Ver "The Cars - Drive (Official Music Video)" en YouTube



No la recordaba. Tela.


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)

Los chicos de la tienda de animales, un clásico.


----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

Franco Battiato tiene varias obras maestras en esa década y en otras. Eurovisión 1984.


----------



## randomizer (22 Dic 2022)

Aquí tres TEMAZOS:


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)

La incombustible Grace Jones, aún actua con mas de 70


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Dic 2022)

joeljoan dijo:


> Ver "Gloria Gaynor - I Will Survive (Official Music Video)" en YouTube



Es del 78 y musicalmente está en los 70 no en los 80.


----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


>



No la recordaba, es el de los Bee Gees LOL. 
Vaya videoclips se hacían entonces


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Dic 2022)

Insuperable


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No la recordaba, es el de los Bee Gees LOL.
> Vaya videoclips se hacían entonces



Ya, era él, murió hace algunos años... De mis favoritas de cuando era un crío...


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)

Terence Trent D'arby
( no se porque no pone el nombre será cosas de los derechos).


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Franco Battiato tiene varias obras maestras en esa década y en otras. Eurovisión 1984.



En los 70s hacía un progresivo muy vanguardista...


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No la recordaba, es el de los Bee Gees LOL.
> Vaya videoclips se hacían entonces



Tengo el single en casa, canción mítica de los 80. Descanse en paz Robin Gibb


----------



## @Durruty (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

No sé si las habrán dicho ya, pero 


o


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Los chicos de la tienda de animales, un clásico.



Sí, pero le preguntas a un chaval actual y no la conoce. Los conocemos quienes crecimos en la época, pero no han pasado a la posteridad.


----------



## randomizer (22 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Terence Trent D'arby
> ( no se porque no pone el nombre será cosas de los derechos).



Cosas de artistas...



> D'Arby cambió legalmente su nombre por el de *Sananda Maitreya* a finales de los década de los 90, tras una crisis personal y espiritual.











Terence Trent D'Arby - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Dic 2022)

Os voy a poner 4 melocotonazos, como diría El Fary, que no pueden faltar en esta lista


Me dan muy buen rollo


----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

Foreigner, 4. 1981.


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)

Esta cancion me la ponía mi mujer en el casette cuando viajamos a Roma en mi flamante R-21.
le eché hasta bronca por pesada.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Esta cancion me la ponía mi mujer en el casette cuando viajamos a Roma en mi flamante R-21.
> le eché hasta bronca por pesada.



Se han hecho infinidad de versiones, algunas muy buenas. Incluso un grupo mexicano hizo una:



Por cierto, el cantante de Magneto, el del pelazo:


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


>



Menuda navidad del 88-89 nos dieron:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Y seguro que no habéis puesto esta que aún pongo a todo trapo en el coche:


----------



## n_flamel (22 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> La incombustible Grace Jones, aún actua con mas de 70



Venía a poner esta!!! Creo que salía en la peli Frenético (1987). 

Pero el título es correcto?, ¿no se titula Strange?


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Venía a poner esta!!! Creo que salía en la peli Frenético (1987).
> 
> Pero el título es correcto?, ¿no se titula Strange?



El otro día vi la peli , no me acordaba de la canción de Grace, la recuerdo en un anuncio muy original de citroën CX


----------



## Subrogando (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Esta cancion me la ponía mi mujer en el casette cuando viajamos a Roma en mi flamante R-21.
> le eché hasta bronca por pesada.



Pegó tela de fuerte, sí que es verdad. Me acordé antes pero no daba con ella...


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

¡¡¡Bah, y esta, qué...!!!


----------



## Gayolo II (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Atemporal... 




Y el cantante cada vez que lo veo me parece un cruce de Iker Jiménez con Messi y un puntito de Cruyff...


----------



## Poleo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Maerum (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)

Y el Yeke Yeke que?.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Skreytingamaður (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


>



Melodia de la peli la mujer de rojo


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


>




Síiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, la estaba buscando, por Dios. Gracias.

Para hacer el amor con una buena mujer, como las de antes... Invitarla a cenar, ayudarla a sentarse... Poner la chaqueta en el suelo si llueve y hay un charco, jajaja... Cuando eran féminas de verdad, y se comportaban como tal.


----------



## ajenuz (22 Dic 2022)

Bueno para enjugar mi mensaje en plan moñas anterior, aunque sería pop/rock más bien:


----------



## n_flamel (23 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> ¡¡¡Bah, y esta, qué...!!!



el vídeo una KK pero vaya pizpi la gabacha


----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (23 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> el vídeo una KK pero vaya pizpi la gabacha



Totalmente...


----------



## corolaria (23 Dic 2022)

Como un cruce entre lo mejor de Brian Ferry y Ray Cooder.
Ambas incluidas en _Corazón Salvaje_, de David Lynch.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Otra que para mi está en el top 10 de la década


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Dos temazos menos conocidos con puro aire de pop ochentero


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Esta canción me trae muy buenos recuerdos


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Aunque sea pop-rock esto no puede faltar en los 80


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Tampoco puede faltar el que tal vez sea el mayor baladista de la década


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Y el cine nos dio también grandes temas pop en los 80


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Tres clásicos ochenteros

Este video fue un shock en su momento


----------



## Sir Connor (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

2 clasicazos de los 80


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

2 temazos más festivos


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Y el himno ochentero por excelencia


----------



## Hermenauta (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

En el 87, uno de los mejores años de la historia del Pop, Fleetwood Mac sacaron estos temazos


----------



## Sir Connor (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Cock Robin grupo bastante desconocido nos dejó estas dos canciones que seguro os suenan


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Y esta canción de Deacon Blue, también del 87 es el epítome del buen rollo ochentero, imposible no ponerse de buen humor al escucharla


----------



## Perro Viejo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermenauta (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)

Con los buenos días, en el mejor hilo de todo Burbuja.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Dic 2022)

No sé si la han puesto ya, pero que no falte este temazo.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Dic 2022)

Les dejo un poco de droja de la buena. Enjoy!





























Bronski Beat - Smalltown Boy (Official Audio)


Taken from the album “The Age of Consent” released in 1984Listen to “Smalltown Boy”: https://BronskiBeat.lnk.to/SmalltownBoySpotify https://spoti.fi/2xKWNPzA...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (23 Dic 2022)

Poca representación italiana...hay que hacer algo:


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Dic 2022)

Dionne Warwick con letra de los Bee Gees MANDA




Duran Duran con su infravalorada Skin Trade MANDA



Karaoke no homo con Cindy Lauper MANDA



Power Ballad se admite no ?


----------



## ajenuz (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (23 Dic 2022)

Güenos días


----------



## petro6 (23 Dic 2022)

Indiscutíblemente, Moonlight Shadow de Mike Oldfield.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Poca representación italiana...hay que hacer algo:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Dionne Warwick con letra de los Bee Gees MANDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

The Refrescos siguen cantando:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


>



Triste final el del cantante.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Triste final el del cantante.



No tenía idea, lo acabo de leer. DEP


----------



## Portal (23 Dic 2022)

como es imposible decidir entre tantas joyas de estilos diferentes , incluso un top 10 seria , al menos para mi imposible, y en un top 100 pues si que estarian la mayoria de las sugeridas, auqnue alguna de ellas no las incluiria

pues para eso pongo mi favorita personal, y el video si no fuera por el de a-ha seria tambien mi favorito de la decada:




otra muy buena:



su mejor camcion:



creo que aun no la ahbeis puesto:



bonus






otras que tengo en mi carpeta de 80,s excluyendo las que ya han salido:




Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen

police message in a bottle

Billy Idol - Catch my fall

Cher - If I could turn back time

duran duran planet earth, save a prayer

alan parson eye in the sky, dont answer me

Depeche Mode - Shake The Disease
Depeche Mode - Never Let Me Down Again

Eurythmics - Miracle of love

Glenn Medeiros - Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You

Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin On
Kim Wilde - Never trust a stranger

Madness - Ghost Train


Marc Almond - Tears Run Rings


China Crisis - Wishful Thinking

China Crisis - Working With Fire And Steel

Adam Ant - Prince Charming

Aztec Camera - somewhere in my heart

Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust

Billy Joel- Uptown Girl

Cindy Lauper - Time After Time

Climie Fisher - Love Changes Everything


david Bowie ashes to ashes, 
absolut beginners, 
odio lets dance


Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms


Elton John - I Guess That's Why

Erasure - ship of fools

Fancy - Hor den Bolero

Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street

Hooters - Satellite

Level 42 - Lessons In Love

Matt Bianco - sneaking out the back door

Midge Ure - if I was

Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams

OMD - enola gay

Philp Collins - agains all odds


Rod Stewart - what am i gonna do

Sam Brown - Stop

Silencers - painted moon

Sinead o'connor - Mandinka

Stan Ridgway - Camouflage

Stray Cats - Bring it back agai

T Pau - Heart And Soul


Tears For Fears - Mad World
Tears for Fears - Pale Shelter


The Jam - That's Entertainment

The nits - the train

The Pogues - Thousands are sailing

The Waterboys - Fishermans Blues

Tiffany - Think We Are Alone Now

Toto - Africa

Tracey Ullman - Breakaway

u2 where the streets

Vaya Con Dios - Nah Neh Nah
Vaya con Dios - what's a woman


Whitesnake - Is This Love

Whitney Houston - Greatest Love of All

ZZ Top - Legs


----------



## Portal (23 Dic 2022)

estas dos canciones tienen un sonido que me teletransporta a esa decada, 
no es que sean de mis favoritas, pero si lo es la atmosfera que me transmiten









otras miticas:



mas jamonazas:

samantha fox touch me

ivana spagna easy lady

cc catch strangers by night

tayor dayne tell it to my heart

irene cara what a feeling

laura branigan self control

jennifer rush the power of love

madonna live to tell











otra mitiquisima de uno de los muchos grupos y cantantes que apadrino el rubio de modern talking, una de esas canciones que hacian llenarse la pista de las discos :


----------



## Portal (23 Dic 2022)

mis franceses favoritos de la decada


----------



## ajenuz (23 Dic 2022)

Más disco que pop, pero recuerdo verlo de muy niño en un programa de Nochevieja de TVE1...

Además fue Nº 1 en nuestro país. Y la pinta de dandy/chuloputas con el cigarro... 

¡¡Todo muy Paco.. o muy Francesco!!!


----------



## Portal (23 Dic 2022)

otro italo que lo peto mezclando canciones de los 60:




algo parecido con exitos de los 50:



minimalismo y genialidad germanas, menos es mas:





poco conocida , mi favorita:


----------



## Galicosis (23 Dic 2022)

Nadie se acuerda de la ELO?


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Dic 2022)

Os veo poco bailongos 


Be my sou sou sou soul survivor!!! 


Clasico romantico de los boy meets girl . De hecho es la unica que me suena de ellos



Y este otro clasicorro de Eric Carmen que tb define a la perfeccion el pop ochentero


----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

ni idea tenéis  ,
de pequeña me flipaba esta canción, voz como pocas Winnie, que lástima.


----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

No me puedo creer que a nadie le salga la vena Alfa


Luego os quejáis, y con estas canciones las chatis sabíamos lo que eran tipos duros


----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

Claro, Michael Jackson y Madonna eran pesos pesados.
A mi la que más me gustaba de Jackson era esta....auténticos videoclips que esperábamos de forma ansiosa ver, porque eran verdaderos espectáculos



¿OS dais cuenta que la música de ahora es una verdadera mierda?    , 4 o 5 canciones del hilo sólo y le dan infinitas vueltas a los "cantantes" de ahora buffff.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




¡¡¡BROOTAL!!!


----------



## ajenuz (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Casi mejor que Big In Japan o Forever Young para mí, o al mismo nivel vaya...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Atemporal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tambien se da un aire a Modric. Esa cancion es ideal para quedarte relajado pegandote un buen baño en la bañera.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



En todo caso seria tecno-pop.


----------



## Kluster (23 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Esta cancion me la ponía mi mujer en el casette cuando viajamos a Roma en mi flamante R-21.
> le eché hasta bronca por pesada.



Yo de pequeño veía a esta tipa cantando y no sabía si era una mujer o un hombre maquillado.

Y todavía tengo mis dudas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Dic 2022)

_*Local Hero*_ es la primera banda sonora publicada por el líder de Dire Straits, Mark Knopfler, para la película homónima de Bill Forsyth. La música atrajo a muchos de los seguidores de Dire Straits y aún hoy en día es uno de los trabajos más reconocibles de Mark Knopfler. Mark Knopfler suele utilizar la pieza _Going Home_ como cierre de la mayoría de sus conciertos.

*Pistas*

The Rocks and the Water (3:30)
Wild Theme (3:38)
Freeway Flyer (1:47)
Boomtown (4:06)
Way It Always Starts (4:00)
The Rocks and the Thunder (0:45)
The Ceilidh and the Northern Lights (3:57)
The Mist Covered Mountains (5:13)
The Ceilidh: Louis' Favourite Billy's Tune (3:57)
Whistle Theme (0:51)
Smooching (4:58)
Stargazer (1:31)
The Rocks and the Thunder (0:40)
Going Home (Theme of the Local Hero) (4:55)
*Músicos*

Ed Bicknell - Batería
Michael Brecker - Saxofón tenor
Alan Clark - Teclados
Alan Darby - Guitarra
Eddie Gómez - Bajo
John Illsley - Bajo
Neil Jason - Bajo
Steve Jordan - Batería
Mark Knopfler - Sintetizador, guitarra y percusión
Tony Levin - Bajo
Hal Lindes - Guitarra rítmica
Mike Mainieri - Marimba, vibráfono y voz
Roddy Murray - Guitarra
Gerry Rafferty - Voz
Brian Rowan - Bajo
Terry Williams - Batería
Dale Winchester - Acordeón
Mark Winchester - Violín
Jimmy Yuill - Silbido
*Datos técnicos*

Josh Abbey - Ingeniero asistente
Neil Dorfsman - Ingeniero
Frank Griffin - Fotografía
Bob Ludwig - Masterización
Tim Palmer - Ingeniero asistente
Phil Vinall - Ingeniero asistente
Denis Waugh - Fotografía


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> No me puedo creer que a nadie le salga la vena Alfa
> 
> 
> Luego os quejáis, y con estas canciones las chatis sabíamos lo que eran tipos duros



¿Eye of the tiger no es de los 70?


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En todo caso seria tecno-pop.



Es techno-pop todo lo que he posteado y voy a postear. Pero no deja de ser pop.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Dic 2022)

Siento una especial debilidad por este temazo pop que sin embargo tengo la impresion de que anda un poco olvidado, asi que aprovecho para dejar las dos versiones originales en videoclip:




Y ya de paso tambien esta tercera version posterior:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Claro, Michael Jackson y Madonna eran pesos pesados.
> A mi la que más me gustaba de Jackson era esta....auténticos videoclips que esperábamos de forma ansiosa ver, porque eran verdaderos espectáculos
> 
> 
> ...



Una época donde la música era música y no mierda adoctrinadora. Es la primera vez que veo el vídrio de B eat it.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Siento una especial debilidad por este temazo pop que sin embargo tengo la impresion de que anda un poco olvidado, asi que aprovecho para dejar las dos versiones originales en videoclip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque fueron un One hit wonder y casi solo se oyeron en USA.


----------



## Tagghino (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tagghino (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kluster (23 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Y el himno ochentero por excelencia



No, por poco.

En todo caso podríamos considerarla como la mejor canción de los 70 (1979).


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Versionaca del Suspicious minds en los 80:


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)

Los años 90 comenzaron en 1991. 1990 fue el último año de la década de los 80.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque fueron un One hit wonder y casi solo se oyeron en USA.



Pues hablando de one hit wonders:


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

No me leído el hilo, pero dejo el primer disco -vinilo- que me compré en mi vida:

Housemartins

The people who grinned themselves to death


----------



## Tagghino (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Dic 2022)

Puede que ya se haya mencionado pero por si acaso, la mejor cancion pop española de los ochenta, o al menos, la que tuvo mayor exito:


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Está quedando un hilazo, cabrones, perras.

Mis dies.




OJOOOOOOOOOO



QUE SE NOS OLVIDABAAAA


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Dic 2022)

Otra pedazo de cancion pop ochentera que seguramente les encantara a otros nostalgicos casi tan incurables como yo:


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tagghino (23 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No me leído el hilo, pero dejo el primer disco -vinilo- que me compré en mi vida:


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Jrandes los martins.
Anda que no le di vueltas al disco


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Las versiones, ese mundillo:


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tagghino (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Si la habéis puesto ya, lo siento.

SIEMPRE EN ALEMÁN


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Dic 2022)

Aporto esta gozada que no recuerdo haber visto aquí:


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tagghino (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Talk Talk - It's My Life. ORIGINAL

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Live at Montreux 1986)

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Extended Mix)

Talk Talk - It's My LIfe (U.S. Extended Remix)

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Tropical Rainforest Mix)

No Doubt - It's My Life

Allan Jay - It's My Life

The TenFiveSixty - It's My Life

Ituana - It's My Life (Ronan Remix)

Mint Julep - It's My Life

It's My Life de Talk Talk sin ninguna duda, y como es navidad, los maxis y algunas versiones de regalo. Saludos.


----------



## Kluster (23 Dic 2022)

¿Nadie se acuerda de este tema de A-ha?


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Peazo boomers estamos hechos

Dic 1977, acaban de caer los 45

Este puto hilo es la banda sonora de mi infancia, hijoputas. 

Sois mucho mejores que cualquier algoritmo del Spotify o YouTube Music


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (23 Dic 2022)

No se si es ochentera pero como Roger Hodgson es Dios.
Y la canta en todos los tiempos la subo.


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## cebollo (23 Dic 2022)

Qué canción, qué serie, qué época, qué todo.


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> Talk Talk - It's My Life. ORIGINAL
> 
> Talk Talk - It's My Life (Live at Montreux 1986)
> 
> ...




Con qué versión de otro artista te quedabas?


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Con qué versión de otro artista te quedabas?



Con esta del grupo Mint Julep. Saludos.


Mint Julep - It's My Life


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## alas97 (23 Dic 2022)

joderrr el hilo de la nostalgia burbuja final 2022.

se ve que estamos en el fin de los tiempos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Está quedando un hilazo, cabrones, perras.
> 
> Mis dies.
> 
> ...



Casi me resbalo del aceite que hay en el suelo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Otra de las mejores bandas de principios de los 80:


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)

Creo que viene al caso...


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Imposible elegir solo una, pero en fin....juguemos
> 
> Tres opciones
> 
> ...



cabron, tu eres de los mios

de Talk Talk quizas para cizañear, quedaria con



de Ultravox




Y ...



no se si conoceras esa maravillosa frikada:


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

La recien fallecida:



La siempre follable Hoffs:


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Uh don camichi tu mi.....welfromcamichi


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (23 Dic 2022)

Aun no ha salido el mejor cover de Eloise?.
la original de Rarry Ryan era buena, pero Tino la actualizó y la bordó.
5 minutos de cancion, en la época no era normal, las radios no querian poner canciones tan largas.
Eloise de Barry en e.e.u.u. la recortaron y no tuvo tanto éxito.
A Queen les sirvio para decir que su Bohemian Rapsody era igual de largo y que podía tener éxito también.



La de Barry


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Os dais cuenta de que muchos de esos están muertos, ¿no?


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


>


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Os dais cuenta de que muchos de esos están muertos, ¿no?



Claro, como la mayoria de nosotros


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

No sé vosotros, pero una vez se te quita la tontería, veo con otros ojos y en este caso, escucho con otros oídos cosas que me harían vomitar en mi _pubertá_:


(Seguimos en los 80)


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No sé vosotros, pero una vez se te quita la tontería, veo con otros ojos y en este caso, escucho con otros oídos cosas que me harían vomitar en mi _pubertá_:
> 
> 
> (Seguimos en los 80)



Esto empieza a entenderse cuando tienes un buen nivel de pollaviejismo, puteo de tias y garrafon bebido y vienes de vuelta de todo, enhorabuena has llegado al zenit hamijo....


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Hemos sido muy anglófilos en lo que va de hilo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Esto empieza a entenderse cuando tienes un buen nivel de pollaviejismo, puteo de tias y garrafon bebido y vienes de vuelta de todo, enhorabuena has llegado al zenit hamijo....



El cénit, sí.
Ahora ya todo va cuesta abajo XD

O como me dijo uno el otro día:

"_notengodeudas, _amigo, que ya tenemos la mitad del pienso comido"


----------



## fayser (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No sé vosotros, pero una vez se te quita la tontería, veo con otros ojos y en este caso, escucho con otros oídos cosas que me harían vomitar en mi _pubertá_:
> 
> 
> (Seguimos en los 80)



Porque quieres apartarte de lo que escuchaban tus padres, pero a escondidas yo también escuchaba a Julio, Perales, Bosé, tijeritas,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No sé vosotros, pero una vez se te quita la tontería, veo con otros ojos y en este caso, escucho con otros oídos cosas que me harían vomitar en mi _pubertá_:
> 
> 
> (Seguimos en los 80)


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> El cénit, sí.
> Ahora ya todo va cuesta abajo XD
> 
> O como me dijo uno el otro día:
> ...



Asi es amigo y la vuelta al jamón dada....


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Dic 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> No, por poco.
> 
> En todo caso podríamos considerarla como la mejor canción de los 70 (1979).



Es una canción que da el tiro de salida de los 80, por sonido y estética.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Hemos sido muy anglófilos en lo que va de hilo.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (23 Dic 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


>



Esa es .


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Muy jrandes los 091, pero los descubrí 10 años tarde


----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque quieres apartarte de lo que escuchaban tus padres, pero a escondidas yo también escuchaba a Julio, Perales, Bosé, tijeritas,...



Cierto, por eso a mi heredera no le pongo mi música. Pero aún así a veces la he visto que se ponía 1979 de los smashing pumpkins o los smiths en su móvil XD

Yo de mi padre me ponía a Serrat. Para ceñirnos a la década del hilo:



Spoiler: Los fantasmas del Roxy 



Sepan aquellos que no estén al corriente, que el Roxy, del que estoy hablando, fue un cine de reestreno preferente que iluminaba la Plaza Lesseps. Echaban NO-DO y dos películas de ésas que tú detestas y me chiflan a mí, llenas de amores imposibles y pasiones desatadas y violentas. Villanos en cinemascope. Hermosas damas y altivos caballeros del Sur tomaban té en el Roxy cuando apagaban la luz. Era un típico local de medio pelo como el Excelsior, como el Maryland, al que a mi gusto le faltaba el gallinero, con bancos de madera, oliendo a zotal. No tuvo nunca el sabor del Selecto ni la categoría del Kursaal, pero allí fue donde a Lauren Bacall Humphrey Bogart le juró amor eterno mirándose en sus ojos claros. Y el patio de butacas aplaudió con frenesí en la penumbra del Roxy, cuando ella dijo que sí. Yo fui uno de los que lloraron cuando anunciaron su demolición, con un cartel de: «Nuñez y Navarro, próximamente en este salón». En medio de una roja polvareda el Roxy dio su última función, y malherido como King-Kong se desplomó la fachada en la acera. Y en su lugar han instalado la agencia número 33 del Banco Central. Sobre las ruinas del Roxy juega al palé el capital. Pero de un tiempo acá, en el banco, ocurren cosas a las que nadie encuentra explicación. Un vigilante nocturno asegura que un trasatlántico atravesó el hall y en cubierta Fred Astaire y Ginger Rogers se marcaban "el continental". Atravesó la puerta de cristal y se perdió en dirección a Fontana. Y como pólvora encendida por Gracia y por La Salud está corriendo la voz que los fantasmas del Roxy son algo más que un rumor. Cuentan que al ver a Clark Gable en persona en la cola de la ventanilla dos con su sonrisa ladeada y socarrona, una cajera se desparramó. Y que un oficial de primera, interino, sorprendió al mismísimo Glenn Ford, en el despacho del interventor, abofeteando a una rubia platino. Así que no se espante, amigo, si esperando el autobús le pide fuego George Raft. Son los fantasmas del Roxy que no descansan en paz.


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Es una canción que da el tiro de salida de los 80, por sonido y estética.



Coincido totalmente. Es a la música de los 80 lo que el 11S al siglo XXI.


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Dic 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Esa es .



_Nihil obstat_


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



De las 10 mejores bandas de los 80 sin duda


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain

The Blue Nile - Stay

The Blue Nile - The Downtown Lights

The Blue Nile - Heatwave

The Blue Nile - I Love This Life


----------



## micromachista (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Talk Talk - Life's What You Make It

Talk Talk - Time It's Time

Talk Talk - Another Word

Talk Talk - Tomorrow Started

Talk Talk - Hate

Como no hay dos sin tres, tres no, mejor cinco mas de Talk Talk. Saludos.


----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> Talk Talk - Life's What You Make It
> 
> Como no hay dos sin tres, Life's What You Make It. Feliz navidad a tod@s.



Oye, ¿cómo está tu hermano @Behind the Mask?


----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Goatwhisper (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Portal (23 Dic 2022)

de 091 la primera que escuche y aun sigue siendo mi favorita:





joder al acabar la cancion del cementerio continuo con esta otra 
que tenia olivdada, otro temazo, que la luvia me despierte








otra de mis favoritas patrias






otra que me vino a la mente a raiz de la de 091, , que el sol te de, de lleno en la cara al amanecer







y otra mas, una de mis favoritas de mecano que tambien trata del despertar:





Y por las mañanas el sol
Pintaba de rayas y cuadros tu cara de pájaro
Y cuando te ibas a acostar
La luna pintaba de rayas tu cara de pájaro 




esta la redescubri recientemente aqui en el foro 
y creo que no la habia vuelto a escuchar desde los 80, 






tremendo grupo que fue eclipsado por los ronaldos, pero para mi gusto 
sus canciones son muchco mejores


----------



## bocadRillo (23 Dic 2022)

El summum de los ochenta fue esto:


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Oye, ¿cómo está tu hermano @Behind the Mask?



Esta bien pero estaba muy cansado, así que a estado descansando una larga temporada en el asilo pues lo necesitaba. A día de hoy se dedica a sus quehaceres diarios en la vida real como todo hijo de vecino. Gracias por preguntar @Epsilon69.


The Romantics - Talking in Your Sleep

The Romantics - Talking in Your Sleep (Special Remix)

Simple Minds - Up On The Catwalk

Simple Minds - Come A Long Way

Simple Minds - Once Upon A Time


----------



## sinosuke (23 Dic 2022)

[


otroyomismo dijo:


> cabron, tu eres de los mios
> 
> de Talk Talk quizas para cizañear, quedaria con
> 
> ...







De Talk Talk tengo el cd original de The colour of the spring y de Ultravox el cd de Lament

Por cierto conocí en persona a Midge Ure (coincidí con él en un avión a Tenerife en unas vacaciones y pude saludarlo...el tipo tiene (o tenía) un bareto en el sur de la isla.
Reconozco que me enteré que era él por el comentario de un guiri que dijo "Es el cantante de Ultravox!".... Fue en el 2002 o 2003.





Pongo otro par de vídeos de la época y de grupos ya casi olvidados a pesar de que (para mi gusto) eran buenos......






Los ABC siempre me parecieron un muy buen grupo algo minusvalorado..... Muy buenos temas. Tengo originales el Beauty Stab y el Lexicon of Love











.


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Ultravox y Talk Talk yo los tengo en vinilos, imaginate


----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Eye of the tiger no es de los 70?



Se supone que lo lanzaron en el 82


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2022)

joder, me esta entrando una nostalgia del copon...



esta es setentera, pero cuela:



buff, como estaba la señora del amigo Coverdale



y si, la de en medio no es pop pero me la suda


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (23 Dic 2022)

Nadie recuerda a Gary Low, con sus canciones pegadizas de italo-disco.
Nació en roma, pero de padres españoles.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (23 Dic 2022)

Una canción fundamental para entender los 80 es:





Esta es una parodia pero retrata todos los grupillos horteras de aquellos años:


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Ostras lo que me acabas de recordar

Me la acabo de poner en la ducha, no digo más.


----------



## sinosuke (23 Dic 2022)

.


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Talk Talk - Talk Talk

Talk Talk - Today

Talk Talk - Dum Dum Girl

Talk Talk - My Foolish Friend

Talk Talk - Give It Up

Talk Talk - I Believe In You

Talk Talk - Such A Shame (US Remix)

Talk Talk - Have You Heard The News? 

Talk Talk - It's You

Talk Talk - I Don't Believe In You


----------



## Pio Pio (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Da para paja



Jajajajaja si eres homo dará supongo, en mi caso daría para lo contrario aunque ese no es mi tipo.


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran (So Far Away)

A Flock Of Seagulls - Wishing (If I Had a Photograph of You)

A Flock Of Seagulls - Nightmares

A Flock Of Seagulls - Never Again (The Dancer)

A Flock Of Seagulls - Telecommunication


----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

Bueno yo que era gruppie de Jon Bon Jovi, me quedo con mi "Runaway"


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance

Men Without Hats - I Like

Men Without Hats - I Got The Message

Men Without Hats - Antarctica

Men Without Hats - Where Do The Boys Go


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Bueno yo que era gruppie de Jon Bon Jovi, me quedo con mi "Runaway"



Se nos va de las manos el concepto pop. Pero bueno, tb han puesto a whitesnake y alguno más. 

El Jovi popero es el de los noventa, no?


----------



## Pio Pio (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Diana Ross - Upside Down

Diana Ross - My Old Piano

Jocelyn Brown - Somebody's Elses Guy

Amii Stewart - Knock On Wood

Amii Stewart - Friends


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


>



El gafón con el explorer es brutal. Supongo que era del atrezzo de RTVE, porque él no había visto ese bajo en su puta vida.


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Michael Jackson - Don’t Stop 'Til You Get Enough

Rick James - Super Freak

Billy Ocean - Loverboy

Kool & The Gang - Fresh

The Commodores - Nightshift


----------



## Portal (23 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


>




te dejas mi favorita:

otra que redescubri decadas mas tarde tras haberla olvidado desde que la escuche en los 80
muy bueno el guitarrista, me recuerda a the edge






otra con la que me paso lo mismo, el solo en el 2:12 es uno de mis favoritos de todos los tiempos


----------



## Pio Pio (23 Dic 2022)

Venga os presento a Klaus Nomi un tipo singular, hizo sus escarceos con el mismo David Bowie.
Mirad el cambio de voz en el minuto 0.32 un buen contratenor.
Murió de sida.


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Roxy Music - Same Old Scene

Roxy Music - Oh Yeah (On The Radio)

Bryan Ferry - Don't Stop The Dance

Bryan Ferry - Kiss And Tell

Bryan Ferry - Limbo


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Icehouse - Great Southern Land

Icehouse - Hey Little Girl

Icehouse - No Promises (UK Version)

Icehouse - Crazy (Aus Version)

Icehouse - Man Of Colours


----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El gafón con el explorer es brutal. Supongo que era del atrezzo de RTVE, porque él no había visto ese bajo en su puta vida.



pero el teclas en su puñetera vida podria pagar el ppg wave que esta tocando (el otro no lo veo bien). 7000 dolares de la epoca


----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Venga os presento a Klaus Nomi un tipo singular, hizo sus escarceos con el mismo David Bowie.
> Mirad el cambio de voz en el minuto 0.32 un buen contratenor.
> Murió de sida.



Magistral.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Peter Schilling - Major Tom (Coming Home)

Peter Schilling - Major Tom (Völlig losgelöst...) German Version

Peter Schilling - The Different Story (World Of Lust And Crime)

Peter Schilling - The Noah Plan

Peter Schilling - Terra Titanic


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


>



que puta maravilla de album, todo, todito, todo


----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Se nos va de las manos el concepto pop. Pero bueno, tb han puesto a whitesnake y alguno más.
> 
> El Jovi popero es el de los noventa, no?



Esta canción era del 84


----------



## Portal (23 Dic 2022)

one hit wonder con una cancion increiblemente buena y pegadiza, el inicio se parece algo a una de omd














otro de los mejores videos de los 80:


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Vivabeat - Man From China

Vivabeat - The House Is Burning (But There's No One Home)

Tom Tom Club - Wordy Rappinghood

Tom Tom Club - Genius Of Love


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another

The Fixx - Saved By Zero

Don Henley - The Boys Of Summer

Wang Chung - Dance Hall Days


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (23 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Venga os presento a Klaus Nomi un tipo singular, hizo sus escarceos con el mismo David Bowie.
> Mirad el cambio de voz en el minuto 0.32 un buen contratenor.
> Murió de sida.



Otro gran referente para lo que vino después pena que se muriera tan joven....


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Aztec Camera - Somewhere In My Heart

The Bluebells - Young At Heart

Altered Images - Don't Talk To Me About Love

Prefab Sprout - Looking For Atlantis


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Esta canción era del 84



Lo digo por lo del pop


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Ph.D. - I Won't Let You Down

The Korgis - Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime

China Crisis - Christian

Godley & Creme - Cry


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

New Order - Thieves Like Us


----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Da para paja el tema. No sé por qué se te ha ocurrido otra cosa



    bueno hay mucho mariconazo en Burbuja y pensé que aún siendo bueno el tema lo decías por los dos homos del vídeo.


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Gary Numan - Cars

Gary Numan - Metal

Gary Numan - We Take Mystery (To Bed)

Gary Numan - I Die: You Die

Gary Numan - Music For Chameleons

Gary Numan - Cars. B/S.


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Jermaine Jackson, Pia Zadora - When the Rain Begins to Fall

Fantasy - He's Number One

Narada Michael Walden - I Shoulda Loved Ya

Delegation - You And I


----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Se nos va de las manos el concepto pop. Pero bueno, tb han puesto a whitesnake y alguno más.
> 
> El Jovi popero es el de los noventa, no?



bueno, es que esto quizas no es pop pero tampoco es muy metal:



llamemoslo rock romanticon



me aceptais esta?


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

John Foxx - Underpass

John Foxx - No One Driving

John Foxx - Europe After The Rain

John Foxx - Dancing Like A Gun

John Foxx - Your Dress (Live On Spanish TV. 01/12/83)

Ultravox - Passing Strangers

Ultravox - Sleepwalk

Ultravox - The Voice

Ultravox - Hymn

Ultravox - Visions In Blue


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Fiction Factory - (Feels Like) Heaven

Fiction Factory - Time Is Right

The Wake - Talk About The Past

The Wake - Pale Spectre

Furniture - Brilliant Mind

Furniture - Slow Motion Kisses


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2022)

esta, coño, esta


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Simple Minds - Sweat In Bullet

Simple Minds - Seeing Out The Angel

Simple Minds - Promised You A Miracle

Simple Minds - Promised You A Miracle (Live From Le Zenith, France 1986)

Simple Minds - Glittering Prize

Simple Minds - Someone Somewhere In Summertime

Simple Minds - In Every Heaven

Simple Minds - Hunter And The Hunted

De los Simple Minds pongo ocho temas de su primera época, 1979 - 1982, para mi y para muchos, la mejor de ellos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 Dic 2022)

Ha salido algo de AHA?


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

Joe Jackson - Steppin' Out

Danny Wilson - Mary's Prayer

The Pale Fountains - Palm Of My Hand

The Fountainhead - Someone Like You

Midnight - Run With You

The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain


----------



## Bodegon (23 Dic 2022)

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SNB Superstar (23 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Cuál es? Id poniendo vuestras elecciones o dándole thanks a los mensajes que contienen las que os gustan. De esa manera me será más fácil contabilizar los votos, para hacer luego un campeonato o alguna mariconada de esas que hacemos los que queremos evadirnos un rato de nuestros particulares infiernos personales.
> 
> Reitero: pop. No me pongáis Megadeth, Guns N’ Roses, Napalm Death, etc



Hez hin posivle de helejir... Ramones, Pet Shop Boys, Mecano, The Smiths... de ponjo solo huna de mis faboritas:


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

New Musik - This World Of Water

New Musik - Living By Numbers

New Musik - On Islands

Alphaville - Forever Young (Special Dance Version)

Alphaville - A Victory Of Love

Alphaville - Big In Japan (Remix 88)


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Dic 2022)

A Certain Ratio - Your Blue Eyes

A Certain Ratio - Life`s a Scream

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind The Mask

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Key

Yukihiro Takahashi - Drip Dry Eyes

Ryuichi Sakamoto Feat. Thomas Dolby - Field Work (Long London Mix)


----------



## Mauito (23 Dic 2022)

A ver silliiando pitio e ya luego me reviso el jilo entero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Dic 2022)

No será la mejor de los 80, pero es un himno burbujista sin duda...


----------



## Spem in alium (24 Dic 2022)

Benny Mardones - Into The Night

Phil Seymour - Precious To Me

J.D. Souther - You're Only Lonely

Jim Diamond - I Should Have Known Better

Don Henley - The Boys Of Summer

Dan Fogelberg - Missing You (1982 Special Single Version)

Robbie Robertson - Somewhere Down The Crazy River

Gilbert O'Sullivan - What's In A Kiss

Gilbert O'Sullivan - Matrimony

Gilbert O'Sullivan - Our Own Baby

Estas tres canciones del gran Gilbert O'Sullivan tienen que ir juntas y en este orden, la primera es de 1980, la segunda de 1971 y la tercera de 1977, con estas dos ultimas hago una excepción. Pop rock de mucha calidad con melodías sencillas pero brillantes y unas letras preciosas. Tres joyas del pop rock que merece la pena recordar al igual que las de los otros cantantes.


----------



## Ritalapollera (24 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Karma Maricón



Jajajajajajajajaja 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (24 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


>



Elton John siempre me ha parecido un cantante para NPCS, como Queen y otras mierdas semejantes, pero esta cancion es un subidon hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## bocadRillo (24 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> Ryuichi Sakamoto Feat. Thomas Dolby - Field Work (Long London Mix)



Esa canción de Ryuichi Sakamoto es maravillosa. Estuvo en estado de gracia durante toda la década, qué grande es.


----------



## Portal (24 Dic 2022)

otra que cosecho un gran exito con el inconfundible estilo de los modern talking :



me recuerda a esta otra que ya entra por los pelos en los 90:






otras que lo petaron, aunque el numero de repros en ytb no lo refleja:





esta del mismo artista me parece mejor que la de joanna





mas reggae 





personalemte de ellos prefiero the earth dies screaming


otra muy buena y divertida que transmite buenas vibras



no se si llego a sonar en spaña, pero en el resto de europa fue un exito,
lo mejor del video en el 0:14 el gesto de mandar a la mierda del viejo con cara de turco jefe de taller mecanico o algo parecido:





mas donde elegir para el top 100





esta la asocio con la de black por la atmosfera deprimente:





esta la asocio con la de police, no se por que, imagino que sera por lo de every ...

Paul Young - Everytime You Go Away (Official Video)


----------



## Portal (24 Dic 2022)

otro de los videos imprescindibles de la decada:



tambien esta bien el video de peter gabriel, pero la cancion no me gusta nada


esta otra creia que seria de los 90 
pero veo que tambien es de los 80s asi que de lleno para el top ten:





mi nueva favorita de la gran-diosa, antes era the killing jar :






mi nueva favorita de ellos, 
auqneu como se puede elegir entre a forest, lulluby o just like heaven?





una maravilla de cancion a la qe en su dia no preste demsasiada atencion y solo la redescubri en los 90 gracias a una reversion que hicieron cambiando el acordeon por una harmonica 





por cierto, el calvo del acordeon me recuerda mucho a otro calvo el de los sintetizadores de la mode,
es uno de los videos que tiene la forera proaria no se que






otro video mitico de la decada que tambien tiene otro forero en la firma, los righeira , 
no recuerdo si es no tengo dinero o vamos a la playa, ambos exitazos en su dia


----------



## Portal (24 Dic 2022)

recapitulando creo que los justos ganadores deberian de ser los a-ha, mas que nada porque doblan en vistas al thriller de m jackson, y no creo que haya otro grupo de los 80 que llegue a mas de 1500 millones de visitas, ni madonna, ni jacko, ni el boss, u2, rem, tears for fears, cure, etc



y la cancion no es mi favorita pero esta bastante bien, pero me gusta mas planet earth de dd



como grupo pondrian en cambio a los duran por el mayor numero de canciones memorables, aunque aha no se quedaban cortos, pero duran duran tambien tenian el mayor numero de videoclips que eran como mini peliculas con un simon le bon que recordaba a mad max con su estetica apocaliptica , wild boys, hunger like the wolf, y los paisajes de ensueño, rio, sri lanka, y que decir de las tias, modelos de play boy, hay un video en blanco y negro en un taxi que parecen modelos de helmut newton,



por cierto, cuanto influjo tuvo la estetica madmax o mas bien fue el resultado del punk, cuero negro, sado maso y del cine apocaliptico, no se quien fue antes


dos de las mejores de james bond:










mi favorita de 007







otro grupo de la epoca que rivalizaba con dd eran spandau ballet, que no tienen comparacion con ellos, pero tenian una cancion que me gustaba bastante :




el video me gusta porque sale mi 4x4 favorito de la epoca un land cruiser con las barras antivuelco


que tenian todos esos todoterrenos que salian en todas las pelis de accion, en la serie v con amertalladoras, etc, cuando aqui solo teniamos el land rover y creo que el primer todoterreno que salio fue el nisan patrol que venia anunciado en la muy interesante , cuantos de los adolescentes de aquella epoca suspirabamos por uno de esos jeeps de accion:









el renegade de terminator







el bronco de la joya del nilo








el toyota de regreso al futuro







otro bronco


----------



## Kluster (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)

para mí es la canción más representativa y mejor del pop español.


----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## wintermute81 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## wintermute81 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## wintermute81 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## wintermute81 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Dic 2022)

Van Halen, Bon Jovi, The Clash, Scorpions, Pixies...

Gente posteando 5 canciones de mierda de grupos uk rarunos e infumables..

en fin el post a la mierda...


----------



## Aristóteles (25 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Imposible elegir solo una, pero en fin....juguemos
> 
> Tres opciones
> 
> ...



Joder, son las 3 primers que me habian venido a la cabeza, al menos de sonido ochentero, luego esta guns n roses y demas


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> otra que cosecho un gran exito con el inconfundible estilo de los modern talking :




De este grupo mi favorita es esta:


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


>



Otra muy famosa:


----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Van Halen, Bon Jovi, The Clash, Scorpions, Pixies...
> 
> Gente posteando 5 canciones de mierda de grupos uk rarunos e infumables..
> 
> en fin el post a la mierda...



Llegó el retrasado mental profundo a joder el hilo que tenía tan buen rollo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

NO PUEDO ELEGIR SOLO UNA, no tengo una favorita.

Pongo lo que me venga a la cabeza al azar (y que me guste mucho, claro) .

Por ejemplo, esta maravilla:

( Versión vídeo bonito pero molestan los efectos especiales)



(Versión vídeo feo pero sin esos ruidos de fondo)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Me encanta la Cher de la segunda mitad de los 80 y principios de los 90.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

Unos de los grandes grupos del POP. imposible elegir un solo tema:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

O el fenómeno teens usanas:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## wintermute81 (25 Dic 2022)

Las chicas quieren divertirse jijiji


----------



## Gnomo (25 Dic 2022)

Toda canción pop de los 80 que se precie tenía que tener sus buenos sintetizadores, cajas de ritmos y una melodía pegadiza.
Parecía simple, pero no era tan fácil convertir una sencilla canción ochentera en un clásico.


----------



## wintermute81 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Portal (25 Dic 2022)

Abba es de finasles de los 70, no? No estoy seguro, por eso no los tuve en cuentau





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mejor-cancion-pop-de-los-80.1875653/reply?quote=44077391



Me suena de haber leído que el cantante de inmaculated fools está viviendo en Galicia, donde también vivió sus últimos años el gran daddy cool de bomney m, otro gran grupo de los 70



Al ligual que abab no estoy seguro de las fechas de sus éxitos más conocidos pero deben de ser de finales 70des


Desde luego que ambos estarían entre lo mejor de los 70, y bowie héroes, mars, confortable numb, ymca, blondie, etc..


De nuestro pop tanto la unión, sus tres primeros, como la mode están al nivel de sofisticación y elegancia de omd, Talk Talk, china crisis o tears for fears, al menos para mí gusto


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Dic 2022)

Poleo dijo:


> Llegó el retrasado mental profundo a joder el hilo que tenía tan buen rollo.




Yo ya he puesto las mejores canciones pop de los 80, no como tú que te dedicas a postear las canciones que te salen del culo, hijo de perra mesetario subnormal profundo, al ignore.


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> Abba es de finasles de los 70, no? No estoy seguro, por eso no los tuve en cuenta



ABBA es mediados finales de los 70, no es de los 80, ni suena a los 80.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> Nadie se acuerda de la ELO?



Joder, que si me acuerdo. 

Estaba pensando si ponerlas o no porque no se si son POP o son un grupo "ROCK".

De ELO no podría poner solo una.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> No me puedo creer que a nadie le salga la vena Alfa
> 
> 
> Luego os quejáis, y con estas canciones las chatis sabíamos lo que eran tipos duros




No es que no salga esa vena, es que en el título pide canciones POP, no canciones ochenteras en general, que eso sería en este otro hilo:






La música inspiracional de los 80. No se ha hecho cosa más grande.


Sí, amigos. Música que está en las antípodas sonoras de lo que se escucha hoy en día. Música que te levanta el ánimo en lugar de hundirte en la miseria. Música que raramente toca el tema sexo ni tampoco lo necesita para venderse, ya que si algo es bueno se vende por sí solo. Música...




www.burbuja.info





Pero yo misma tengo en mente muchos temas como este que pones, que aunque sean rock yo creo que se acercan a lo POP.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> ABBA es mediados finales de los 70, no es de los 80, ni suena a los 80.



Vale, tienen más canciones de los 70, pero yo veo una evolución en ellos, además de haber hecho también algún album en el 81 . Para mí tienen temas que suenan a los 70 y otros a los 80. 

Compara entre estos sonidos:


Estilo setentero: 







Esto me suena más a los 80:


----------



## sinosuke (25 Dic 2022)

No he mirado todo el hilo por si alguien las ha puesto.... pero en fin, ahí van dos canciones que marcaron toda una época......

Por cierto...Feliz Nochebuena y Feliz Navidad burbujos!!!











Estos neozelandeses son en realidad del 79....pero fueron una avanzadilla de los 80





.


----------



## Felson (25 Dic 2022)

Tal y como están las cosas... algo profético...

El poli te ve ("...sacas nervioso el carné")


----------



## sinosuke (25 Dic 2022)

...añado a mi idolatrada Chrissie


Vídeo con calidad de imagen que da gusto verlo, hoyga...ojalá todos los vídeos de los 80 estuvieran en esta calidad.....





.


----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


>






De las mejores canciones de Pet Shop Boys, pero nadie la ha cantado como Patsy claro.


----------



## OxHxKx (25 Dic 2022)

Para mi seguramente sea esta o alguna de Mead Loaf :



Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gnomo (25 Dic 2022)

Una canción pop de los 80 también tenía que capturar en tres minutos el espíritu de la época. La llegada de la MTV hizo que no sólo te influenciara el sonido, además, la estética, el look... Sin un buen videoclip que te lanzará la canción no te comías una mierda.

Aquí un ejemplo mítico.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> De hecho me han recordado otra, en que el cover es "mejor" que la original:



Una canción en busca de la versión definitiva. Esta se acerca bastante, aunque tal vez peque de parecerse demasiado a una maqueta de Jim Steinman.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Dic 2022)

joeljoan dijo:


> Ver "The Cars - Drive (Official Music Video)" en YouTube
> 
> 
> Ver "Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater (Official Video)" en YouTube
> ...



Con tu permiso, voy a dar un subidón de popularidad a los Cars


----------



## Portal (25 Dic 2022)

Poleo dijo:


>












El «tonto» que se enamoró de Galicia


Kevin Weatherill, líder de los Immaculate Fools, que actúan mañana en Pontevedra, vive en una casa con capilla y hórreo en Cambados en la que espera retirarse



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## HvK (25 Dic 2022)

En los 80 hubo literalmente cientos de canciones 'preferidas'. La mejor, mi preferida, es quizá esta:


----------



## The Hellion (25 Dic 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Las chicas quieren divertirse jijiji



¿Quién nos iba a decir en 1982 que cuarenta años después todas las funcionarias de la administración del Estado iban a ser Cindy Lauper?

Es la profeta del Chariado!!


----------



## Mr.Riviera (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)

Es de 1978, pero creo que puede valer.


----------



## notengodeudas (25 Dic 2022)

Esto es como el "video killed..." que en realidad es de los 70 pero pertenece a los 80.

Esto es de los 80 pero pertenece a los 90. Por si alguien quiere abrir un hilo como este dedicado a los 90, que me cite.


----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kluster (25 Dic 2022)

Poleo dijo:


>



Reconozco que The Cure es un buen grupo, pero la voz del cantante me da un poco de grima.


----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)

1978, pero muy ochentera.


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

Ahora vengo, voy a pillar lo mismo que ha pillao @Poleo y enseguida vuelvo.


----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ahora vengo, voy a pillar lo mismo que ha pillao @Poleo y enseguida vuelvo.



Un cortado? Jajajaaja


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

Poleo dijo:


> Un cortado? Jajajaaja



Mejor puro que cortado


----------



## Le Truhan (25 Dic 2022)

Los 60 y los 80 fueron las mejores épocas en musica, porque, pues muy sencillo, donde mas gente joven hubo. Con la poca gente joven que hay no va a volver a haber buena musica, es de las pocas cosas que me reconcilia con el mundo.


----------



## Bartleby (25 Dic 2022)

Seguro que llegados a este momento tan avanzado del hilo habrá salido varias veces


----------



## Akela 14 (25 Dic 2022)

Buen, hilo, a ver si me hago una carpeta con las aportaciones y la paso al mp3 .


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Akela 14 (25 Dic 2022)

No sé si ya las han puesto y no creo que se puedan calificar como la mejor pero a mi estas dos me gustan mucho y me traen buenos recuerdos, sobre todo la primera.


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## nate (25 Dic 2022)

Esto es un hilo tonto donde cada uno pone su canción favorita y ni se molesta en escuchar la que han puesto otros. 

Es un "sacarnos las pollas para ver quien la tiene más grande" versión música en foro burbuja.

La mía es la más grande y LO SABE HASTA DIOS.


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lobotomizado (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## petro6 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## petro6 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Stelio Kontos (25 Dic 2022)

Flipando de no haber visto esta en 1ª plana del jilo, y eso que nací a finales de los 90


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gnomo (25 Dic 2022)

Esta canción ya ha salido en el hilo, pero voy a ampliar el tema ochentero. Los 80 dieron inicio al fenómeno mezclas, remezclas, versiones extendidas, samples... y este tema es uno de los más icónicos de esa nueva manera de enfrentarse a una canción gracias a que la tecnología se había hecho más accesible y uno podía tener un pequeño estudio en su casa para flipar mezclando canciones y creando cosas nuevas.

La canción es un clásico imperecedero e himno oficioso australiano. Mezcla de manera maravillosa, rock setentero, new wave y reggae.




Tristemente, la canción fue demandada por, para mí injustamente, plagio.
En este vídeo se explica toda la historia.



Y aquí debajo una pequeña muestra de las innumerables versiones que se han hecho de esta canción hasta el día de hoy. Es escucharla e inmediatamente la gente se pone a bailar


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Sienmpre pensé que esta canción la cantaban dos tías...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Solo duraron 6 años y según la wiki después no les ha ido mal del todo. Solo me gustó la canción Sister. Me parecieron siempre una banda para niñas tontas.



En España los 40 los pusieron hasta la saciedad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Esto es un hilo tonto donde cada uno pone su canción favorita y ni se molesta en escuchar la que han puesto otros.
> 
> Es un "sacarnos las pollas para ver quien la tiene más grande" versión música en foro burbuja.
> 
> La mía es la más grande y LO SABE HASTA DIOS.



Estos hilos siempre empiezan con buena intención pero luego cada uno va poniendo lo suyo, y, seguramente, así debe ser. No puedes pretender que este sea un hilo selecto donde cada uno ponga solo una canción y todos nos pongamos a debatir sobre ella, entonces no sería burbuja.

Thriller es una gran canción, pero para muchos, como es mi caso, no solo no es la mejor sino que Michael estaba bastante sobrevalorado. Fíjate que en la página 30 esa canción creo que ni había salido. Michael tenía mejores: Billie Jean o Beat it por ejemplo, pero para mí no estarían en un top40.


----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estos hilos siempre empiezan con buena intención pero luego cada uno va poniendo lo suyo, y, seguramente, así debe ser. No puedes pretender que este sea un hilo selecto donde cada uno ponga solo una canción y todos nos pongamos a debatir sobre ella, entonces no sería burbuja.



Pero menos hablar y más pinchar temas, hijo de Owi. Voy a por yeso y ahora welbo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Casi desconocido en España. Para mí su mejor canción fue Everlasting love:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pero menos hablar y más pinchar temas, hijo de Owi. Voy a por yeso y ahora welbo.



Pues eso le decía al otro. Él pretende que esto sea un hilo que no es.


----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)

0% drugs 0% sex 0% girls 1000% British


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



De Phil me encantó su disco del 90:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Yo era mucho de baladas en esa época y de estos plagiadores me quedo esta:


----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Podríamos también hablar de como acabaron muchos. Los Milli Vanilli acusados de no cantar, uno se suicidó. El de Boston también se suicidó. Los de Bros uno es actor y salió en Blade y Hellboy. Phil Collins un calzonazos a quien su exmujer lo dejó en calzoncillos.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Pocas canciones he visto en el hilo de Madonna, Prince o Michael, que supuestamente eran los reyes del pop.


----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo era mucho de baladas en esa época y de estos plagiadores me quedo esta:



El único defectillo es que no cantaban ellos, pero no vamos a ser quisquillosos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Estaba viendo "Estado de sitio" en la tele: "tras el secuestro de un líder religioso musulmán por tropas norteamericanas, Nueva York se convierte en el objetivo de una serie de atentados terroristas. Anthony Hubbard, el director del equipo antiterrorista del FBI, y la agente de la CIA Elise Kraft serán los encargados de intentar acabar con la organización criminal. Mientras tanto, el gobierno decide declarar la ley marcial en la Gran Manzana. ", y he visto que es del 1998, 3 años antes del 11M.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> El único defectillo es que no cantaban ellos, pero no vamos a ser quisquillosos



Lo he puesto también. A los que cantaban los pusieron luego y se comieron una mierda:


----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo he puesto también. A los que cantaban los pusieron luego y se comieron una mierda:



Normal nada como los auténticos Fake


----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## olalai (25 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Cuál es? Id poniendo vuestras elecciones o dándole thanks a los mensajes que contienen las que os gustan. De esa manera me será más fácil contabilizar los votos, para hacer luego un campeonato o alguna mariconada de esas que hacemos los que queremos evadirnos un rato de nuestros particulares infiernos personales.
> 
> Reitero: pop. No me pongáis Megadeth, Guns N’ Roses, Napalm Death, etc




¿La habeis puesto?? vale que puede ser ñoña pero también de las más icónicas...


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podríamos también hablar de como acabaron muchos. Los Milli Vanilli acusados de no cantar, uno se suicidó. El de Boston también se suicidó. Los de Bros uno es actor y salió en Blade y Hellboy. Phil Collins un calzonazos a quien su exmujer lo dejó en calzoncillos.



Pues como hablemos de la ex de este, se te cae la pilila en rodajas:


----------



## Ederne (25 Dic 2022)

Estas aún no se mencionaron, no pueden faltar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pues como hablemos de la ex de este, se te cae la pilila en rodajas:



Cuenta cuenta...


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuenta cuenta...











Leonard Cohen testifica contra su ex representante por acoso


En 2005, la que fuera su mánager, ya le estafó al cantante canadiense cuatro millones de euros




elpais.com


----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si hablamos de puramente pop, para mi sin lugar a dudas seria esta:



VENIA A ESTO


*ES IN DIS CU TI BLE*


----------



## Hamtel (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



La mejor coreografía y puesta en escena sin duda. Al tio le falta un cubata de tubo con DYC del gueno


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> La mejor coreografía y puesta en escena sin duda. Al tio le falta un cubata de tubo con DYC del gueno



¡Pero qué buenos y tan *CUTRES* eran los 80!


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

Este hilo apesta a brummel , vorago , fortuna y a prostata inflamada , cago en diez me habeis hecho llorar


_todos esos buenos momentos...._


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Portal (25 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podríamos también hablar de como acabaron muchos. Los Milli Vanilli acusados de no cantar, uno se suicidó. El de Boston también se suicidó. Los de Bros uno es actor y salió en Blade y Hellboy. Phil Collins un calzonazos a quien su exmujer lo dejó en calzoncillos.





ahorcamiento con la cantidad de novias famosas que tuvo 
y pudo seguir teniendo,
gran grupo con gran numero de buenas canciones:






el cantante no, el otro se suicido





es de comienzos de los 90, el bateria tambien se ahorco




suicidio por depresion a los 30




ian curtis el 1980

german copini

carlos berlanga

eduardo benavente

enrique urquijo




mango se murio sobre el escenario




ofra haza se fue con 42 años



kurt
cornell
weiland
winehouse
mercury


etc, etc


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Leonard Cohen testifica contra su ex representante por acoso
> 
> 
> En 2005, la que fuera su mánager, ya le estafó al cantante canadiense cuatro millones de euros
> ...











Condenada la amante, representante y acosadora de Leonard Cohen


Kelley Lynch se enfrenta hasta cinco años de prisión




elpais.com


----------



## El carrito del helao (25 Dic 2022)

¿Han puesto ya esta?



No cantaba un carajo pero vaya pajas, macho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Leonard Cohen, la acosadora y el fin de un “infierno en vida”


La representante Kelley Lynch tenía una orden de alejamiento tras estafar y arruinar al cantante Un tribunal de Los Ángeles la halla ahora culpable de hostigarle por teléfono y correo electrónico Así es como el autor de ‘Hallelujah’ se ha librado de su mayor pesadilla




elpais.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

El carrito del helao dijo:


> ¿Han puesto ya esta?
> 
> 
> 
> No canta un carajo pero vaya pajas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Tampoco hemos puesto a la primera Kylie:



A Jason Donovan no lo pongo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> VENIA A ESTO
> 
> 
> *ES IN DIS CU TI BLE*



La primera que puse yo en este hilo, con Forever Young. A día de hoy se sigue poniendo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Kershaw despues saco unos discos muy buenos el ultimo me gusto mucho sigue en la brecha

su discografia es muy muy buena


----------



## Hamtel (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kluster (25 Dic 2022)

olalai dijo:


> ¿La habeis puesto?? vale que puede ser ñoña pero también de las más icónicas...



Creo que no la habían puesto. Pagina 31... estamos fatal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> ahorcamiento con la cantidad de novias famosas que tuvo
> y pudo seguir teniendo,
> gran grupo con gran numero de buenas canciones:
> 
> ...



De Hutchence hay otras teorías.


----------



## olalai (25 Dic 2022)

Esta híbrida de Loren-Mutti cantó ésto por aquella época. Ojo al video, vedlo entero, tela...


----------



## Hamtel (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

Del ultimo disco de nik kershaw

decidme que no es una maravilla
asi todo el disco de hace dos años


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

El carrito del helao dijo:


> ¿Han puesto ya esta?
> 
> 
> 
> No cantaba un carajo pero vaya pajas, macho.



_*LA GUERRA DE LAS TETAS







La guerra de las tetas


Pues sí, amijos: hubo un tiempo en los 80 que pusieras la tele a la hora que la pusieras solo se veían tetas. Pero no ubres cualesquiera, sino auténticos mastodontes mamarios que hacían las delicias de los chiquilluelos pajeros y granudos que descubríamos los primeros placeres solitarios a...




www.burbuja.info






*_


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

El secreto que llevó a la muerte a Michael Hutchence, el dios del sexo de los 80


“Mystify" utilizó videos personales del líder de INXS y testimonios de sus novias Kyle Minogue y Helena Christensen para exponer el papel que jugó un accidente que el artista ocultó. Lo filmó Richard Lowenstein, el mismo director de grandes clips de la banda como “Never Tear Us Apart” y “New...




www.infobae.com


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De Hutchence hay otras teorías.



La teoria es que la zorra de su mujer paula yates le puso los cuernos con BOB gelldoff el de " I don like mondays " bottom rats

Hutchence no lo pudo soportar y se suicido

El karma se cebo en ella sobredosis heroina en el 2000 , su hija peaches geldoff tambien se suicido una pena estaba buena lastima que se hizo yonky tambien


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> La teoria es que la zorra de su mujer paula yates le puso los cuernos con BOB gelldoff el de " I don like mondays " bottom rats
> 
> Hutchence no lo pudo soportar y se suicido
> 
> El karma se cebo en ella sobredosis heroina en el 2000 , su hija peaches geldoff tambien se suicido una pena estaba muy buena



Sí, pero Hutch no era el mismo desde lo que le pasó en el 92. Tenía problemas neuronales. Aún así, ninguna pena, el tipo se pasó la mitad de su vida follando con pibones.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Dic 2022)

Esta supongo que ya habrá salido, jajaja


----------



## Patoso (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



un autentico soplo de aire fresco y buen rollo 

ayer y hoy


----------



## olalai (25 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Temazo...cuánto tiempo sin oirlo!


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



madre mia anda que no hice el mongolo bailando esta en plan robot , empezaba el aciiiiiiiiiiiiid y el new beat

En el cine de atras se ve el Moonwalker de michael jackson en berlin a partir del minuto 2


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kluster (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>





Bomba atómica!!


----------



## Kluster (25 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Buen tema, pero creo que este es del 90.


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Buen tema, pero creo que este es del 90.



Toda la razón, me he venido enseguida arriba


----------



## Tyler·Durden (25 Dic 2022)

No sé si se ha puesto esta obra maestra (porque, hijoputas, lleváis 35 paginacas y aún no he llegado al final), pero... 



Annabel Lee de Radio Futura me parece uno de los pináculos de la música pop española. La adaptación de Santiago Auseron del poema de Edgar A. Poe es monumental. Traerla al Español y lograr una métrica y una rima así, cuadrándolo con la base instrumental, parace sencillo, pero ojo... 

Es una canción totalmente atípica en el disco en el que se incluye, y para mí tiene un poder de evocación que pocas canciones logran producirme.


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> No sé si se ha puesto esta obra maestra (porque, hijoputas, lleváis 35 paginacas y aún no he llegado al final), pero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prefiero esta, pero la tuya también me mola:


----------



## Tyler·Durden (25 Dic 2022)

Bueno, y por tirar de lo patrio (no por nada, sino porque se hicieron cosas interesantes), sus dejo lo que hizo Carlos Goñi antes de meterse a ñoñear con Revolver: Comité Cisne. Y no lo pongo por poner. Me parece de lo mejor de los 80. Anna Frank es una de las canciones con las que más lo petaron. Si a alguien le mola, que eche una orejada a Dulces Horas.


----------



## Portal (25 Dic 2022)

alguien sabe como buscar el ytb la lista de los videos de los 80 con mas visitias?
a mi me sale solo una lista pero del 2021,



estoy viendo que estan la mayoria de los recomendados en las primeras paginas



Most Viewed 80's Music Videos - Buscar con Google






no recordaba que los gnroses eran de los 80,

ahi esta sweet child of mine detras de aha

y luego rick astley

billy jean, crei que la mas visitada seria thriller

cindy lauper gils have fun tambien supera el millardo

y superando tambien los mil millones europe countdown y police every breath


bonnie tyler y george michael tambien se acercan a los 1000 millones

era mas o menos lo esperado, si bien de cindy lauper me gustaba mas time after time o su version de orbison


a quien estoy echando en falta en el hilo es a prince, qien era considerado como el principe despues del rey jacko,
a mi nunca me gusto ninguna de sus canciones, pero a todo el mundo le gustaba su peli, su cancion de batman, etc


en cambio terence tren darby , quien tambien se cambio de nombre comom prince, con su balada y "solamente" 21m suele salir mas en este tipo de listas que purple rain con 238m



en cuanto a milly vanilly creo que no se les hizo justicia, si bien eran un fraude, tomando todo el conjunto, cancion, video, cantantes, estilo, pues no era un mal producto, auqnue los verdaderos cantantes estuvieran detras,

tambien aha tenian una banda anonima detras, los village people eran unos modelos haciendo playback, y los artistas solitas tienen musicos, compositores, directores de videos, de imagen, etc y ellos solo ponen la cara

qiero decir, que la mayoria de los artistas solo hacen una cosa bien, pocos cantan y ademas tocan un instrumento, y menos aun cantan, tocan y componen,

pero para mi lo mas importante es que el resultado final me guste, sin quitarle merito a un artista total como camilo sexto, tambien me gusta rahpael o iglesias pese a tener menos talento



aunque pueda parecerlo no me gusta nada el funk, pero com ya casi han salido todas las demas conocidas:






esta creo que ya salio


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kluster (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

Estas eran dos hermanas la rubia se conserva y para 70 tacos yo le daba




Una de las mejores canciones baladas de la historia junto el dont dream its over de crowed house y el shandy de KISS

sale en el video la muy follable Rebecca de Mornay


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Dic 2022)

De las españolas esta no es la más conocida


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

No se si ya está puesta:


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

¿Se admiten como pop temas comerciales como este aunque los canten grupos de rock?


----------



## Portal (25 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> De las españolas esta no es la más conocida





los limones y la granja dos grupos poco conocidos con muchas buenas canciones :

es mejor, hace mucho tiempo, flores rojas en el mar, sinera, sun sun sun


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

Se hizo más famoso por ESTE TEMA(pincha aquí) pero me gusta más este otro:


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> los limones y la granja dos grupos poco conocidos con muchas buenas canciones :
> 
> es mejor, hace mucho tiempo, flores rojas en el mar, sinera, sun sun sun


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

Como mínimo el estribillo a coro os tiene que sonar:


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Dic 2022)

Preciosa balada:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Si me vengo muy arriba y me salgo de lo POP avisad, que no soy experta en estilos musicales.


----------



## Ibn Sina (26 Dic 2022)

Dejo algunas Puede que estén repetidas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Esta no puede faltar, y no puedo elegir solo una de estas:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Empieza lento, esperad un poco, el estribillo le tiene que sonar a todo ochentero que se precie:






Y esta también fue muy famosa:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Temazos:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Lo copié saltando la introducción coñazo:


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Dic 2022)

Pedazo de hilo con temazos. Y eso que soy de rock.

Como detesto la basura musical de la actualidad.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Esta fue un puntazo cuando salió:






Tema lento:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Y esta balada con un maravilloso estribillo:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (26 Dic 2022)

¿Salió ya en el hilo este clásico?

 

Por cierto qué basura de playback, horroroso.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Cuando descubri de pequeña este tema se me quedó cara de "oooh, qué bonito" :


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Vale, el tema más famoso fue este:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Cañero:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Menos "noño", más cañero:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Otra versión:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Ibn Sina dijo:


> Dejo algunas Puede que estén repetidas.



Y no hemos puesto ni a Glenn Medeiros ni a NKOTB.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Se admiten como pop temas comerciales como este aunque los canten grupos de rock?



MR. Big jugaba en el filo entre el rock y el pop. To be with you, Just take my heart, green tinted, wild world, promise her the moon,...


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## qbit (26 Dic 2022)

Y esta:



sinosuke dijo:


>


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Lenta:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Unas que suelen salir menos de a-ha:




*Pedazo de balada:*


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Esta ¿estaba ya puesta?


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## GM:KL&33 (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Unos de los grandes grupos del POP. imposible elegir un solo tema:



Así es. "The winner takes it all". Música de Benny Andersson, letra de Björn Ulvaeus y voz de Agnetha Fältstkog.
Grabada el 6 de junio de 1980. Trata sobre la ruptura y divorcio de Björn y Agnetha, que fue el comienzo del fin para el grupo.
La mejor canción pop de los 80, creo.
No la más "ochentera" ni la que más nos recuerda a los 80. Sino precisamente una canción que trasciende a los 80.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Spoiler: Esto (pincha AQUI) aunque sea bastante "comercial" supongo que es rock y no cuela como pop










____________________

Pero esto otro sí lo veo POP ¿no? No sabía cuál de estos temazos elegir:


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Dic 2022)

Esta obra maestra


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Un poco rarita:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

*Famosa y bonita balada:*


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Grupo de rock, pero la canción la veo bastante "pop":


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Canción que durante unos años salió tanto por tv que me cansó, pero es un temazo:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Aviso: tema un tanto pintoresco , menos comercial:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Spoiler: Hay otro famoso tema titulado JUMP que no tiene nada que ver con este y como es rock el que quiera oirlo se lo pongo AQUÍ: 









.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Poleo dijo:


>



No conocía este tema, me lo guardo en la colección de YouTube, pero en la de rock, que no se yo si cuela como POP, je, je


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Esta obra maestra



Canción preciosa, pero me cago en la moda que crearon de sentir pena por los africanos, que primero consistió en llevarles comida (y me parece bien) y acabó en que se nos cuelen a granel. Mira, ahora ya saben lo que es la Navidad, los tenemos aquí quemando coches en Francia , yendo a por comida a Cáritas en BMW, etc ...
Va por modas. Antes eran los negritos hambrientos, luego los refugiados ¿ahora harían conciertos benéficos por el cambio climático o por los derechos LGTBI?


----------



## Bartleby (26 Dic 2022)

Algo de Alphaville también podría aparecer en este hilo


----------



## WN62 (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## cebollo (26 Dic 2022)

No he visto el hilo entero. ¿Ha puesto alguien What is love? de Howard Jones?


----------



## Portal (26 Dic 2022)

mi favorita de howard jones:






independientemente de lo mal que pueda caernos depp, lo digo por lo de quemar estupidamente millones en chorradas, parece que es un buen tipo, amigo de sus amigos

aqui junto al pobre cantante de the pogues que no sabia que aun sigue vivo, auqnue lleva años hecho mierda de tantas decadas emborrachandose a diario









sus mas conocidas son fiesta y dirty old town, pero la mia es esta:








otro que se suicido, el cantante de les negresses vertes, todos tenian unas pintas caricaturescas, pero el helno era de esos tios que ya viendole la cara de eterno borrachin y payaso que se rie de si mismo, te das cuenta de que debia de ser un tio de puta madre al que todo el mundo querria com amigo,

me recuerda a steve buscemi , otro tio con pintas de perdedor, los dientes todos descolocados pero siempre con una expresion amable en el rostro
















este video al principio no me gustaba ya que salio mas o menos junto al de mano negra, 
pero hoy en dia me parece una joya por las carantoñas de los personajes, tanto del grupo como de los borrachos del bar
















otro con cara de pasado de drogas, el cantante de the darkness tiene un canal en ytb donde analiza canciones y grupos, parece que era familiar lejano del bateria de los f fighters, con los que actuo en el concierto de homenaje qe le realizaron recientemente


----------



## sinosuke (26 Dic 2022)

Dos grupazos, hoygan.......


De 1982





De 1983






.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Dic 2022)

¿Conocéis alguna forma de indexar todas las canciones del hilo sin tener que ir página por página? (lo cual me llevaría horas). Algo que reconozca y extraiga el título de los vídeos colgados me bastaría. Así podría hacer una lista para evitar duplicados e incentivar nuevas canciones.


----------



## nate (26 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pocas canciones he visto en el hilo de Madonna, Prince o Michael, que supuestamente eran los reyes del pop.



Porque la mayoría que postea aqui son niñatos que no han vivido los 80. No tienen ni puta idea del impacto que fue Michael Jackson con thriller ni el like a virgin de Madonna.... ni puta idea.

Creen que saben lo que fue los 80... pero como ya se sabe... si no lo vives nunca llegaras a comprenderlo, al igual que yo no puedo comprender el impacto de los Beatles o de los sex pistols.... es así.


----------



## sinosuke (26 Dic 2022)

De un discazo enorme y genial de 1986
















.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Porque la mayoría que postea aqui son niñatos que no han vivido los 80. No tienen ni puta idea del impacto que fue Michael Jackson con thriller.... ni puta idea.



Mi post iba más en el sentido de que quizás no eran tanto los reyes del pop cuando casi nadie pone canciones suyas, pero sí es verdad que puntualmente Thriller, Billie Jean, Like a Virgin,... fueron canciones que tuvieron impacto en la época.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Hombre, de Battiato y hablando de los 80, deberíamos poner esta:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> mi favorita de howard jones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The darkness, esos que decían que habían venido a cambiar el rock para siempre y no pasaron de una canción:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Y nadie ha puesto a Van Halen o a Def Leppard:


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Porque la mayoría que postea aqui son niñatos que no han vivido los 80. No tienen ni puta idea del impacto que fue Michael Jackson con thriller ni el like a virgin de Madonna.... ni puta idea.
> 
> Creen que saben lo que fue los 80... pero como ya se sabe... si no lo vives nunca llegaras a comprenderlo, al igual que yo no puedo comprender el impacto de los Beatles o de los sex pistols.... es así.



Hay mucha más música además de Michael Jackson, Prince o Madonna, de quienes ya se han posteado varias scanciones, por cierto. Lo que más me gusta de este hilo es que estoy descubriendo (y redescubriendo) canciones que desconocía o que había olvidado.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y nadie ha puesto a Van Halen o a Def Leppard:



Tampoco hemos puesto a los Maiden ni a Napalm Death. El hilo va de pop.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tampoco hemos puesto a los Maiden ni a Napalm Death. El hilo va de pop.



Love Bites y la mitad de canciones de DL son pop.


----------



## cebollo (26 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mi post iba más en el sentido de que quizás no eran tanto los reyes del pop cuando casi nadie pone canciones suyas,



Sí, sí lo eran y precisamente por eso poner canciones suyas es obvio e innecesario. Comprendo perfectamente que los foreros pongan canciones olvidadas pero que a ellos les gustaron y les traen recuerdos.

Además la canciones más famosas trascienden su época y se vuelven más atemporales. La olvidada canción del verano del 83, si la vuelves a escuchar te sitúa exactamente en ese año. Lo más efímero es también lo más representativo, lo que mejor capta el momento.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## nate (26 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Hay mucha más música además de Michael Jackson, Prince o Madonna, de quienes ya se han posteado varias scanciones, por cierto. Lo que más me gusta de este hilo es que estoy descubriendo (y redescubriendo) canciones que desconocía o que había olvidado.



El título del hilo es ¿mejor canción pop de los 80?. Así que si, tiene sentido mi comentario. De hecho tiene todo el sentido.

Yo podría poner MIS temazos preferidos de aquella época.. y seguramente no tendrían nada que ver con Madonna o Michael Jackson (aunque probablemente Prince estaría si o si). 

Pero esto se trata de un hilo chorra con un título-pregunta que como vemos todo es una mierda engañosa para que cada uno ponga SUS canciones favoritas.

Me reitero. LA MEJOR CANCION Y VIDEO POP DE LOS 80 ES THRILLER DE MICHAEL JACKSON. No es MI favorita. 

Si no podéis soportar la verdad no es mi problema. A comer ajos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No he visto el hilo entero. ¿Ha puesto alguien What is love? de Howard Jones?



Lo había puesto yo, luego vi que lo tenía antes @Epsilon69 y borré mi vídeo. 

Temazo del que veo que nos acordamos varios.


----------



## Portal (26 Dic 2022)

todo un himno generacional de una peli francesa que tambien tuvo exito aqui y en media europa, creo que fue la peli que lanzo a la fama a sophie marceau que aun debia de ser menor, tambien salia el merovingio de matrix reloded












ahi en medio de las dos grandes futuras musas del cine europeo, la marceau y la bellucci














los hombres g tambien hicieron una version


----------



## nate (26 Dic 2022)

Ya que estamos con la tontuna pondré algunas de MIS canciones pop preferidas de los 80


----------



## nate (26 Dic 2022)

Y otra más.. Este primer disco es el único que me encanta de esta gente.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, de Battiato y hablando de los 80, deberíamos poner esta:



Esa fue la más famosa pero la que más me gusta a mí y me parece mejor canción es la de los trenes. En todo caso tiene varios temazos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Ya más conocida creo que era esta:


----------



## 4ken4t0n (26 Dic 2022)

La verdad que a mí daba asco este tema, pero ya nos iniciaba en lo que se nos venía encima


----------



## Portal (26 Dic 2022)

no sabria cual elegir entre eye in the sky y esta:





ambas dos definitivamente de mis mas favoritas de la decada


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

A ver, que piden por ahí a Madonna y Jackson:

De Madonna me cuesta elegir solo una (y eso que me gustan más algunos temas suyos de los 90):


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> no sabria cual elegir entre eye in the sky y esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, esa también, en efecto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

De Jackson son pocas las que me gustan, y las que más me gustan no son de los 80.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ya más conocida creo que era esta:



Tienen tantas buenas que es imposible elegir


----------



## cebollo (26 Dic 2022)

Una chorrada de cultura general, Terence Trent D, arby se acabó casando con una italiana que se llama Francesca Francone.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> todo un himno generacional de una peli francesa que tambien tuvo exito aqui y en media europa, creo que fue la peli que lanzo a la fama a sophie marceau que aun debia de ser menor, tambien salia el merovingio de matrix reloded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Películas francesas con todo blancos. Histórico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Y otra más.. Este primer disco es el único que me encanta de esta gente.



¿Ves? Pero estás poniendo canciones que todos recordamos. Cindy y los Pet Shop fueron de los grandes de los 80.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Esa fue la más famosa pero la que más me gusta a mí y me parece mejor canción es la de los trenes. En todo caso tiene varios temazos.


----------



## das kind (26 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, pero le preguntas a un chaval actual y no la conoce. Los conocemos quienes crecimos en la época, pero no han pasado a la posteridad.



Que Pet Shop Boys no han pasado a la posteridad????


----------



## cebollo (26 Dic 2022)

Sina es una canción brasileña de 1981 de Djavan. A finales de los 80 Manhattan Transfer hicieron una versión en inglés que me ha gustado mucho siempre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Que Pet Shop Boys no han pasado a la posteridad????



NO. Los conocemos tú, yo y los que crecimos en la época. Pregúntale a un chaval de los últimos 20 años si los conoce


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Pongo diez canciones de Kim Wilde, una de las cantantes mas guapas de los 80 que además hacia buena música pop.
Decir que Kim le debe una grandísima parte del éxito a su hermano Ricky Wilde, multi instrumentalista y gran compositor.
También citar a su padre, Marty Wilde, que fue cantante durante los 50 y 60 y que después terminaría siendo compositor
y productor, entre otros, de su hija Kim Wilde.
Saludos.


Kim Wilde - Can't Get Enough (Of Your Love)

Kim Wilde - Never Trust A Stranger

Kim Wilde - You Came

Kim Wilde - Cambodia

Kim Wilde - View From A Bridge

Kim Wilde - Chequered Love

Kim Wilde - Water On Glass

Kim Wilde - Kids In America

Kim Wilde - Take Me Tonight

Kim Wilde - Words Fell Down


----------



## sinosuke (26 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> Pongo diez canciones de Kim Wilde, una de las cantantes mas guapas de los 80 que además hacia buena música pop.
> 
> Kim Wilde - You Came




Cierto. Aparte de tener buenas canciones era una mujer super atractiva. Estuve a punto de poner el "You came" pero como no he revisado todo el hilo imaginé que ya la habrían puesto.......




De Battiato como fan incondicional pondría casi todas......pero me quedo con la que para mi es un himno, "Bandera blanca"





Bueno, añado otro temazo más, Nómadas 






.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Este TEMAZO estará ya puesto ¿no?


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## nate (26 Dic 2022)

joeljoan dijo:


>



Buff... Belinda me tenía enamorao. Y además tenia temazos... pero es que esa voz... esa voz.... ains


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## nate (26 Dic 2022)

Supongo que habréis puesto esta cancion ya... sino es para meterle fuego a este hilo. Lo digo en serio.


----------



## nate (26 Dic 2022)

Esto no es pop, pero aquí metéis lo que os da la gana asique yo también..


----------



## Galicosis (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Dos buenos temas aunque algo sosos:


----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

¡Y NO HEMOS PUESTO A BRYAN ADAMS!





Summer of 69 es una brutalidad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



The Best y la de James Bond son el culmen de su carrera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Buff... Belinda me tenía enamorao. Y además tenia temazos... pero es que esa voz... esa voz.... ains



Lástima las lonchas que se metía


----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Otro himno de los 80 que no he visto:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


>



Subo la apuesta:


----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Supongo que habréis puesto esta cancion ya... sino es para meterle fuego a este hilo. Lo digo en serio.



Nunca me gustaron, aunque hay canciones que de joven no me gustaban y ahora sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Buff... Belinda me tenía enamorao. Y además tenia temazos... pero es que esa voz... esa voz.... ains



Yo la conocí con esta:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Hubo lío por ahí. Creo que Michael se había quedado con los derechos de las canciones de los beatles o algo así


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Esta la toque en el colegio en play back con una guitarra de cartón, si ahora soy burbujo


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

De aquel famoso concierto contra el hambre:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


>





Y no he visto a estos:



Ni a este:


----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> De aquel famoso concierto contra el hambre:



Creo que eso lo organizaba el Ball Geldorf que creo que se traginó a la mujer del de INXS y por eso se suicido. Mucho We are the world el cabrón pero tapaba todo boquete viviente....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Y tampoco he visto muchas de estos:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Creo que eso lo organizaba el Ball Geldorf que creo que se traginó a la mujer del de INXS y por eso se suicido. Mucho We are the world el cabrón pero tapaba todo boquete viviente....



Todos estos son unos hipócritas que solo ponen la cara para cobrar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todos estos son unos hipócritas que solo ponen la cara para cobrar.



Cierto y la cara de comprometido que ponía el cabrón, luego paso el testigo al gilipollas de Bono el de U2 digo porque aqui tenemos otro pero no canta, la que canta es su protegida Rozalen....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

El We are the world fue la puerta de entrada a todos los inmis en Europa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Tampoco hemos puesto a nuestros progres de cabecera:


----------



## cebollo (26 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Creo que eso lo organizaba el Ball Geldorf que creo que se traginó a la mujer del de INXS y por eso se suicido. Mucho We are the world el cabrón pero tapaba todo boquete viviente....



No. 

Estuvo primero con Geldof y después con el de INXS. Y el de INXS antes había estado con Kilye Minogue.


----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tampoco hemos puesto a nuestros progres de cabecera:



Loquillo debería hacer un cursos de nuevas masculinidades y que le den por la parte de atras del cadillac


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (26 Dic 2022)

No me he visto el hilo completo...pero veo una ausencia imperdonable. Aquí falta el rey del sintetizador analógico. El señor Vicente:









Un genio...


----------



## Patoso (26 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No.
> 
> Estuvo primero con Geldof y después con el de INXS. Y el de INXS antes había estado con Kilye Minogue.



Y el tema de los cuernos con Geldof?, sabe algo ustec de la historia?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Y el tema de los cuernos con Geldof?, sabe algo ustec de la historia?



No lo he visto en ningún sitio. Lo oficial es que el Geldof no dejaba que ella se fuera a Australia con las 3 hijas + la de Hutchence y el Michael, que iba de todo hasta las cejas, se colgó.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)

Que por cierto la hija de Hutchence se ha ido a Australia y se ha liado con un músico. Tonta no es. 
Y si Hutchence hubiera sido listo habría seguido taladrando a la Minogue.


----------



## cebollo (26 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Y el tema de los cuernos con Geldof?, sabe algo ustec de la historia?



La historia es un culebrón tremendo. 

La tía tiene un hijo con Geldof, se separan y la custodia del niño se la dan a él porque ella era drogata. Ella no quiere vivir lejos del niño así que no se va a Australia con el INXS. El de INXS se acaba suicidándose una noche borracho en la que había discutido por teléfono con Geldof. Ella murió de drogas unos años más tarde, creo. 

El papá del de INXS, uno de los hombres más ricos de Oceanía.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cipote descapullao (26 Dic 2022)

Techno pop paco


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Sería un pecado si esta no está puesta:


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> No me he visto el hilo completo...pero veo una ausencia imperdonable. Aquí falta el rey del sintetizador analógico. El señor Vicente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Robert Marlow - The Face Of Dorian Gray

Robert Marlow - Calling All Destroyers

Yazoo - Nobody's Diary

Yazoo - Only You

Yazoo - Bring Your Love Down (Didn't I)

Depeche Mode - New Life

Depeche Mode - Puppets

Depeche Mode - Dreaming Of Me

Depeche Mode - Just Can't Get Enough

Aunque hay mas, sin duda Vince Clarke es uno de los reyes del sintetizador analógico.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cipote descapullao (26 Dic 2022)

Más pop paco de yonkazo medio gitano que murió de sobredosis


----------



## Cipote descapullao (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Akela 14 (26 Dic 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Buen, hilo, a ver si me hago una carpeta con las aportaciones y la paso al mp3 .



Me autocito, 47 páginas, voy a tener que pedir una excedencia para hacer la carpeta.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Matt Bianco - Sneaking Out The Back Door

Matt Bianco - Get Out Of Your Lazy Bed

Matt Bianco - Don´t Blame It On That Girl

ABC - Poison Arrow

ABC - That Was Then But This Is Now

ABC - When Smokey Sings

China Crisis - Christian

China Crisis - Working With Fire And Steel

China Crisis - Tragedy And Mystery

China Crisis - Arizona Sky


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Peter Godwin - Images Of Heaven

Peter Godwin - Emotional Disguise

Peter Godwin - Baby's In The Mountains

Peter Godwin - The Dancer

Metro - America In My Head

Bill Nelson - Flaming Desire

Bill Nelson - Banal

Bill Nelson - Do You Dream In Colour

Bill Nelson - Tender Is The Night

Bill Nelson - A Private View


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Vicious Pink - I Confess

Vicious Pink - Take Me Now

Vicious Pink - Cccan't You See (English Extended Version)

Pete Shelley - Telephone Operator

Howard Devoto - Rainy Season

Mobiles - Drowning In Berlin

Patrick D Martin - I Like 'lectric Motors

Heaven 17 - Play To Win

Picnic At The White House - We Need Protection

The Passions - I'm In Love With A German Film Star


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Trans-X - Message On The Radio

Trans-X - 3-D Dance

Trans-X - Living On Video

Trans-X - Ich Liebe Dich (I Love You)

Fox The Fox - Precious Little Diamond


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

*TEMAZO *(grupo como ABBA, que es más de los 70 pero también hicieron canciones en los 80)


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Messages

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - All That Glitters

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Almost

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Bunker Soldiers

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Statues


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> *TEMAZO *(grupo como ABBA, que es más de los 70 pero también hicieron canciones en los 80)



Siga usted si quiere 시켈 ! que tengo que cenar algo.


Club Naval - Aún

Video - Víctimas del desamor

Biceps - Muñeco de ficción

Carlos Pérez - Las manos quietas (Versión extendida)

New Baccara - Talisman (Spanish Version) 1987

New Baccara - Call Me Up (Special DJ Mix) 1987


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> Siga usted si quiere 시켈 ! que tengo que cenar algo.
> 
> 
> Club Naval - Aún
> ...




Uf, qué pereza me da la música española (bueno, las Baccara como si no lo fueran)


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Dominatrix - The Dominatrix Sleeps Tonight

Guesch Patti - Etienne

The Flirts - Passion

Rachel Sweet - Voodoo

Berlin - Sex (I'm A...)

Marsha Raven - Catch Me (Extended Version)


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Lio - Amoureux solitaires

Lio - Banana Split

Lio - Sage comme une image

Julie Pietri - Eve lève-toi

Corynne Charby - Boule de flipper

Do Piano - Again


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Muriel Dacq - Tropique

Muriel Dacq - Là où ça

Mandy Smith - I Just Can't Wait

Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - Love Like We Do

Toni Basil - Mickey

Angie Bee - Plastic Doll


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


>



Con esta no tengo problemas de no saber qué tema poner: solo me gusta el tema que puse.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)

Ya van 48 paginas y no se si la han puesto, pero a mi me encanta


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> La incombustible Grace Jones, aún actua con mas de 70



Insuperable versión de libertango de Piazolla


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Ivan era lo mejor


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Elli et Jacno - Je t'aime tant

Elli et Jacno - Main dans la main

Jeanne Mas - Toute première fois

C. C. Catch - I Can Lose My Heart Tonight

Sandra - Innocent Love


----------



## Spem in alium (26 Dic 2022)

Gonzalo - Quién piensa en ti

Golpes Bajos - Desconocido

Magenta - Detras de mi

Alphaville - De mascaras y enigmas

La Mode - Aquella canción de Roxy

La Mode - Frankie dice...


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



A le has dado muy bien!!


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)

Poleo dijo:


>



Una de mis preferidas


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


>



Un imperdible de B Ferry ; )


----------



## das kind (26 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Me reitero. LA MEJOR CANCION Y VIDEO POP DE LOS 80 ES THRILLER DE MICHAEL JACKSON. No es MI favorita.
> 
> Si no podéis soportar la verdad no es mi problema. A comer ajos.



El mejor vídeo, probablemente.

La mejor canción, ni de lejos. Ni siquiera la mejor de MJ.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)

Creo que nadie la ha recordado


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)

Un clásico del italo


----------



## das kind (26 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> NO. Los conocemos tú, yo y los que crecimos en la época. Pregúntale a un chaval de los últimos 20 años si los conoce



Sí, hombre. Claro que son unos mitos.

Pasar a la posteridad no es sólo que los chavales de 20 años te conozcan, sino que después de 40 años que llevan de carrera sigan llenando pabellones y los sigamos escuchando y sonando en la radio.

Qué montón de gente en el concierto que dieron en julio en el BBK Live en Bilbao. Pagué la entrada del día sólo por verlos a ellos.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)

@Epsilon69 esta te la dedico por tu buen gusto


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## das kind (26 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> No me he visto el hilo completo...pero veo una ausencia imperdonable. Aquí falta el rey del sintetizador analógico. El señor Vicente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vince Clark es un puto genio. Yazoo, Erasure, The Assembly y, cómo no, Depeche. Lástima que se fuera tan pronto de la banda.


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Dic 2022)

Ha salido Cheer?, cualquiera repasa casi 50 páginas.


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Vince Clark es un puto genio. Yazoo, Erasure, The Assembly y, cómo no, Depeche. Lástima que se fuera tan pronto de la banda.



Sí, en la página 4 lo menciono.


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (26 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a
> EDITO: Veo que por poco no es de los 80, es del 78.



es curioso yo esa siempre lo recordaba de algunas sintonías de anuncio lo identificaba plenamente incluso con princpios de los 90s


----------



## Portal (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (26 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Este tema habrá salido ya ¿no?



Siii, de las primeras.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Siii, de las primeras.



Ah, la borro. Gracias.


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


>



Ostia!!! no me acordaba de ese grupo, la que mas pegó fue esta.


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2022)

Benito Carrizosa había perdido su fortuna en el casino...


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)

Mare mía, se ha llenao el foro de viejunos, u qué? 

No me voy a ver todo el jilo, pongo el We are the world, y me piro.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)

Es que no sé qué habéis puesto ya:


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2022)

De lo primerito de Héroes pero entra,es del 89


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)

El "Man in the Mirror" es para mi gusto de lo mejorcito que hizo el moreno de Indiana, que hizo mucho bueno:


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## das kind (27 Dic 2022)

Gran hilo, aunque hay mucho que no se ciñe al pop en sí, pero bueno.

Pongo las que probablemente son mis canciones favoritas:


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)

Esta imagino que ya estará:


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

Estoy evitando poner muchos temas que son rock y también los que son tal vez "tecno" , eurodance o como se llame.

Esto lo veo "bastante" POP, aunque ya se que encaja más bien en el hilo de eurodance /italodance o como se llame.




*Este tema fue casi como un himno: *


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

Bah, algo en español.


El tío no tiene voz, pero algunos temas me gustaban:


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

Melódico tema (y con pintoresca letra) compuesto por Nacho Cano:



Uf, se oye bastante mal en todos los vídeos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

Se oye muy mal:


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

Bueno, no se ve sin entrar en youtube. Pues pongo otro vídeo que suena peor:


----------



## das kind (27 Dic 2022)

Invito a los conforeros que aún no lo hayan hecho a pasarse por el hilo del Italo disco.

También aprovecho para recomendar el canal de YT de Some Random Guy, con un montón de vídeos recopilatorios de música de las últimas décadas, muchos de ellos dedicados a los 80.


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

Ja, ja, no me acordaba de este tema tan vacilón. Me encantaba en aquella época, como mezcla curiosa:


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Invito a los conforeros que aún no lo hayan hecho a pasarse por el hilo del Italo disco.
> 
> También aprovecho para recomendar el canal de YT de Some Random Guy, con un montón de vídeos recopilatorios de música de las últimas décadas, muchos de ellos dedicados a los 80.




Algunos de los que estamos poniendo aquí cosas que más bien son italo-disco, eurodance y rock ...en realidad ya hemos inundado de vídeos esos otros hilos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Dic 2022)

joeljoan dijo:


> Ver "Patrick Swayze - She's Like The Wind (Official HD Video) ft. Wendy Fraser" en YouTube



no homo y tal pero esta tiene que ser forzosamente una de las canciones mas bonitas de todos los tiempos…


----------



## Spem in alium (27 Dic 2022)

Cadillac - Valentino

Cadillac - Perdí mi oportunidad

Cadillac - Todo está muy bien

Presuntos Implicados - Te voy a provocar

El Norte - Algo de felicidad

Diseño - Juegos de amor


----------



## atasco (27 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Cuál es? Id poniendo vuestras elecciones o dándole thanks a los mensajes que contienen las que os gustan. De esa manera me será más fácil contabilizar los votos, para hacer luego un campeonato o alguna mariconada de esas que hacemos los que queremos evadirnos un rato de nuestros particulares infiernos personales.
> 
> Reitero: pop. No me pongáis Megadeth, Guns N’ Roses, Napalm Death, etc



Ducandu eran de los 80?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

atasco dijo:


> Ducandu eran de los 80?



Empezaron en los 80 sì.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## nate (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nunca me gustaron, aunque hay canciones que de joven no me gustaban y ahora sí.



Vale, pero que es un clásico de los 80 eso ni se cuestiona. A mí sí me gustan.


----------



## nate (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no he visto a estos:
> 
> 
> 
> Ni a este:



Porque son una porquería y ni de coña entran en el top 100 o top 1000..


----------



## Galicosis (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## El concienciao (27 Dic 2022)

¿Ha salido ya?

Homenaje a la mejor droga jamás creada, según todo el mundo que la probó (no tuve ese placer). Se cuentan historias muy curiosas sobre su distribución y su desaparición repentina.

Lo de Valencia empezó siendo una marcianada ecléctica, con las músicas más avanzadas del momento en un marco de otro tiempo (la Valencia rural). Y tenía su droga ideal: buen rollo y energía sin adormecer ni volverse agresivo ni paranoico. Venía gente de todo el mundo a experimentarlo.

Luego se empezó a correr la voz en España de que en Valencia se podía ir de juerga non-stop de viernes a domingo y se empezó a llenar de garrulos que solo querían desfase y drogas. Los empresarios se adaptaron y cambió la música (y las drogas). La mescalina desapareció de la noche a la mañana y se quedó con la ruta que conocemos: música bakalao dura, cocaína, speed y MDMA.




Mescalina soy feliz
Cuando estás dentro de mí
Siempre que me besas
En la boca o en la nariz
Haces que me vuelva loco
No puedo parar de reír

Tú no eres como las demás
Pura ruina y nada más
En cambio, tú eres un amor
La reina de mi corazón
Pues has llenado de vida
De puro sexo y rock and roll


Aún llevo muy dentro de mí
La noche en que te conocí
En la luna de Valencia
Yo me enamoré de ti
Bailando hasta la madrugada
Me hiciste gritar así.

Mescalina mi amor ...


----------



## Portal (27 Dic 2022)

El concienciao dijo:


> ¿Ha salido ya?
> 
> Homenaje a la mejor droga jamás creada, según todo el mundo que la probó (no tuve ese placer). Se cuentan historias muy curiosas sobre su distribución y su desaparición repentina.
> 
> ...



esa cancion a dia de hoy seria considerada apologia de una droga, no? como las de matare o 15 años tiene mi amor, etc


me pregunto hasta que punto lo que creian que era mescalina era realmente eso o cualquier otro analogo o derivado fenetilaminico del mismo grupo como el mdma, speed, 2cb, dob, etc todos con propiedades mas o menos parecidas , estimulantes como las anfetas, alucinogenos como la mesca y empatogenicos como el extasis,

imagino que venderian lo mas barato, facil de sintetizar y de conseguir, pero si recuerdo que en aquellos años yo estaba obsesionado con conseguir cactus de peyote con mesca, y al no encontrarlos descubri que hay otro cactus sudamericano que contiene aun mas, el san pedro, y resulta que por esa zona habia plantaciones que los vendian, luego los encontre en mas de una tienda de plantas

asi que tambien es posible que la sacaran de los cactus esos tan comunes

cuando se compran sustancias con tantos analogos y derivados seguramente te metan lo mas disponible en ese momento, pero por lo menos no parece que las adulteren con mierdas cuando no venenos como si hacen con las otras mas populares y con efectos mas caracteristicos





hay otra buena cancion de pistones titulada metadona, 
que nunca la he probado pero lo que describen a mi me recuerda mas 
a un episodio de paranoia y mania persecutoria durante un mal viaje de acido






La calle es estrecha y no me explico porqué razón
Todo está oscuro, algo me dice que es terror
Lo que yo siento, al caminar
Desearía estar en casa ya
Creo que algo está rondando a mi alrededor
No puedo verlo, pero oigo su respiración
Estoy alerta, viene a por mí
Tengo que salir pronto de aquí
Y no sé cómo voy a escapar
No sé cómo voy a escapar
No sé cómo voy a escapar
El aire es helado, mis pasos suelen ir siempre detrás
Estoy viendo caras que solo yo puedo imaginar
Mi cigarrillo se va a acabar
Ya no me atrevo ni a respirar
Y no sé cómo voy a escapar


----------



## El concienciao (27 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> me pregunto hasta que punto lo que creian que era mescalina era realmente eso o cualquier otro analogo o derivado fenetilaminico del mismo grupo como el mdma, speed, 2cb, dob, etc todos con propiedades mas o menos parecidas , estimulantes como las anfetas, alucinogenos como la mesca y empatogenicos como el extasis,



No, no, no era mescalina, obviamente. Era sintética. Se le puso ese nombre (o "meska" a secas) supongo que una mezcla de estrategia comercial e ignorancia...

"... Según análisis serios realizados en laboratorios, en realidad se trataba de MDA con cafeína.
A la MDA, un compuesto muy raro de encontrar en nuestro país actualmente, se le conoce como "droga del amor" y se trata de un derivado anfetamínico de la familia del MDMA, pero que a diferencia de este, tiene un marcado efecto alucinógeno parecido al LSD, de ahí las confusiones. Al añadirle la cafeína, se conseguía una combinación explosiva, perfecta como decía antes para las largas noches de baile, para aguantar y para desinhibirse...."


Dicen que se fabricaba en un conocido laboratorio barcelonés aprovechando que, por un olvido legal, no estuvo en la lista de sustancias prohibidas en España hasta bien entrados los 80. ¿Quién sabe?


----------



## Portal (27 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Bah, algo en español.
> 
> 
> El tío no tiene voz, pero algunos temas me gustaban:



joder, por fin la encuentro , una de esas grandes canciones que me gustaron tanto en su dia, pero que se me fue olvidando al no recordar el titulo y no encontrarla cuando buscaba mp3 del grupo, sabia que habia otra cancion de ellos que me gustaba, pero por no ponerme a escuchar todos los resultados fue asi como me fui olvidando de esta joya,

a la carpeta de favoritas patrias que va



En la gran noche va a correr mi corazón que hoy saldrá
A mi encuentro, a mi encuentro viene la esperada oscuridad
Intuir en la noche al vagar los vientos a mi lado
Ulular, ulular, pueden las lechuzas ulular


----------



## Kluster (27 Dic 2022)

Temazo de 1980.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (27 Dic 2022)

En su momento le odiaba...pero le he cogido con los años el gusto a suss letras enloquecidas. Las maquetas actuales son gloriosas. Mejora como los buenos vinos...

En esta dice que tiene una bala guardada para el ministro de sanidad...jajaja.



Otra maravillosa:




No es extraño que hoy sea uno de los publicistas más creativos en España...la música es mierda. Pero las letras....maravillosas. Escúchalas antes de que Irene las prohíba. ¡ Qué aburrida es la Montero!


----------



## Poleo (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Poleo (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Bah, algo en español.
> 
> 
> El tío no tiene voz, pero algunos temas me gustaban:



Y no hemos puesto tampoco a La Frontera, con un gran disco a finales de los 80:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> En su momento le odiaba...pero le he cogido con los años el gusto a suss letras enloquecidas. Las maquetas actuales son gloriosas. Mejora como los buenos vinos...
> 
> En esta dice que tiene una bala guardada para el ministro de sanidad...jajaja.
> 
> ...



Es que la música española de los 80 es oro puro. Tienes bandas de todo tipo y letras surrealistas.


----------



## Galicosis (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no hemos puesto tampoco a La Frontera, con un gran disco a finales de los 80:



Estuve buscando la canción "Judas el miserable" pero todos los vídeos se oían fatal y lo dejé para buscar uno mejor otro rato.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (27 Dic 2022)

Otra leona de la época


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (27 Dic 2022)

Para relajarse; )


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Portal (27 Dic 2022)

mi favorita de la frontera y una de mis favoritas de todos los tiempos:






dos excelentes grupos que en plena movida se dedicaban a versionar y componer temas de los 50 :










inclasificable y genial , unico e irrepetible grupo, con un buen puñado de temazos, 
el mas conocido el de los negritos, alicia,


el mio es este:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> mi favorita de la frontera y una de mis favoritas de todos los tiempos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me acordé de Tennesee el otro día cuando los vi en un cartel en una parada de autobús. No sabía que todavía tocaban y juntos.

Tuvieron un muy buen año fugaz con canciones como esta:





El vídrio oficial de Una noche en malibú estaba muy bien pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

Y la derroición:


----------



## Gnomo (27 Dic 2022)

No veo por aquí mucha música de baile. Technotronic lo peto a finales de los 80 con este tema. Luego se descubrió que eran un poco Mini Vanilli y que detrás estaba un productor muy listo. La chica que aparecía en el vídeo y en la portada del disco no era la cantante original, tan sólo una modelo.


----------



## Portal (27 Dic 2022)

estas dos canciones me gustaron bastante en su momento, 
crei que era americana, pero resulta que es sueca y su hermano tambien es musico








el hermano tambien saco un par de canciones qeu sonaron a principios de los 2000


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> No veo por aquí mucha música de baile. Technotronic lo peto a finales de los 80 con este tema. Luego se descubrió que eran un poco Mini Vanilli y que detrás estaba un productor muy listo. La chica que aparecía en el vídeo y en la portada del disco no era la cantante original, tan sólo una modelo.



¿Quién no bailó Pump up the Jam hasta la saciedad? ¿Y quienes de vosotros lo seguís bailando gracias a remezclas más actuales? Los creadores de tal éxito se llaman Technotronic , una banda de origen belga, que gozó de un enorme aunque efímero éxito en la década de los 90. El productor discográfico belga Jo Bogaert, bajo el seudónimo de Thomas De Quincey, ideó el grupo en 1988 uniéndose a la vocalista Ya Kid K (seudónimo de Manuela Kamosi). La banda se convirtió en una de las principales impulsoras del género eurodance en todo el mundo e invadieron las listas comerciales . Su primer gran éxito fue Pum up the Jam, y en la portada del single aparecía una misteriosa dama con los labios pintados de azul, llamada Felly Kilingi, que no hacia otra cosa que poner su imagen y dramatizar el playback. Lo que ocurrió, según contaron ellos, es que el éxito les pilló de improvisto, y Ya Kid K, cantante real, había firmado un contrato ilegal, al ser menor de edad. La compañía decidió solventar el entuerto, contratando a esta modelo. Pasado el éxito de Pump up the Jam, ya fue la cantante original, la que aparecía en las actuaciones, y solían actuar en directo para recuperar el crédito que hubieran perdido. ©copyright los40.com









"Nos metieron en el saco de Milli Vanilli"


Entre 1988 y 1992, la música de baile comercial tuvo su lustro dorado. Mientras las fiestas<i> acid house </i>vivían su apogeo, un sinfín de productor




elpais.com


----------



## Spem in alium (27 Dic 2022)

Coz - Mas sexy

RH+ - Elektrika

Alarma - Frío

091 - El hombre invisible

Ejecutivos agresivos - Mari Pili

Duncan Dhu - Pobre diablo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

La cantante brasileña que popularizó la lambada, asesinada por un ex empleado durante un robo


La cantante brasileña Loalwa Braz, vocalista del grupo Kaoma y una de las caras más conocidas de la lambada brasileña", fue asesinada este jueves durante un robo en su casa, en una



www.elmundo.es






La cantante brasileña Loalwa Braz, vocalista del grupo *Kaoma* y una de las caras más conocidas de la lambada brasileña", *fue asesinada este jueves durante un robo en su casa*, en una localidad situada al norte de Río de Janeiro, según informaron las autoridades.

El cuerpo carbonizado de *Braz, de 63 años, fue encontrado en un coche al que habían prendido fuego cerca de su casa*, en la Región de los Lagos del estado de Río, confirmó a la agencia dpa la Policía Civil carioca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Portal (27 Dic 2022)

estas 3 fueron tremendos exitazos, no era el estilo que mas me gustaba 
pero vistas ahora desde la distancia entiendo el exito que tuvieron:












mi favorita de yello:


----------



## Portal (27 Dic 2022)

otra que tampoco me entro bien en su dia porque odiaba todo lo que fuera rap, hip pop,
pero ahora aprecio el excelente resultado obtenido fusiionando ambos generos, sin duda uno de los grandes exitazos de la decada:




seguramente dentro de 2 0 3 decadas muchos que ahora detestan el trap o regueton acabaran sucumbiendo tambien a la evidencia de que no estaba todo tan mal y como eran la evolucion logica a un modelo que se desmoronaba en el que ya estaba todo inventado y solo quedaba la opcion de recomponer trozos mezclando estilos, letras banales, de protesta, descontento, autosaboteantes y aun mas fatalistas que el punk





otra gand colaboracion los fat boys con los beach boys:








esta me salio en las recomendaciones laterales, otra joya que tenia olvidada, recuerdo qeu compre el disco solo porque se parecia a al estetica del acto de paralisis pernamente en la epoca en que estaba obsesionado, luego cuando escuche la cancion del estilo popdisco aleman no me defraudo nada, tuvo bastante exito en alemania:


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Akela 14 (27 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> estas dos canciones tienen un sonido que me teletransporta a esa decada,
> no es que sean de mis favoritas, pero si lo es la atmosfera que me transmiten
> 
> 
> ...



La de Lian Ross, Fantasy, muchas gracias.


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

Esta estará puesta ¿no?


----------



## Gnomo (28 Dic 2022)

Esta canción ya le puesto anteriormente y algún otro forero también la ha puesto, pero lo que poca gente sabe es que un año antes de grabar la canción que saldría en su álbum de debut, la habían grabado y autoproducido ellos mismos antes de firmar con una multinacional. Se puede comparar la versión primera, grabada con pocos medios y luego la versión que se convertiría en un hit mundial.
La primera versión es algo más lenta y comienza con una línea de bajo, aún se nota algo setentera. Como dice un comentario de YouTube "es como si se hubiesen encontrado Police y Dire Straits". La versión definitiva es más rápida y casi un minuto más corta y, obviamente, mucho mejor grabada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Dic 2022)

Como era de suponer aqui ya se esta poniendo un poco de todo, independientemente del genero musical. Esta supongo que ya estara, o deberia estar, pero ahi va una de pop de verdad:


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

The Lotus Eaters - It Hurts

The Lotus Eaters - The First Picture Of You

The Lotus Eaters - You Don't Need Someone New

The Lotus Eaters - German Girl


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

Thompson Twins - Love On Your Side

Thompson Twins - Lies

Thompson Twins - Watching (You Watching Me)

Thompson Twins - We Are Detective

Thompson Twins - Hold Me Now

Thompson Twins - Sister Of Mercy

Thompson Twins - You Take Me Up

Thompson Twins - Doctor! Doctor!

Thompson Twins - Lay Your Hands On Me

Thompson Twins - King For A Day


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

The Icicle Works - Love Is A Wonderful Colour

The Icicle Works - Birds Fly (Whisper To A Scream)

The Icicle Works - Evangeline

The Icicle Works - Out Of Season


----------



## Portal (28 Dic 2022)

despues de que jimmy dejara el grupo para formar los comunards, 
bronski beat aun sacaron este exito, un tema simplon pero con una melodia superpegadiza, 
me recuerda a los erasure de love to hate you









es una version de donna summer, pero le imprimeron un toque especial




esta excelente version de elvis ya salio, 
solo para comentar que los coros los canta jimmy


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

The Human League - Empire State Human

The Human League - Being Boiled

The Human League - Black Hit Of Space

The Human League - Don't You Want Me

The Human League - The Sound Of The Crowd

The Human League - Love Action (I Believe In Love)

The Human League - I Am The Law

The Human League - (Keep Feeling) Fascination

The Human League - Life On Your Own

The Men (The Human League) - I Don't Depend On You


----------



## Erik morden (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science

Thomas Dolby - Windpower

Thomas Dolby - Europa And The Pirate Twins

Thomas Dolby - Hyperactive!

Thomas Dolby - Screen Kiss

Dave Stewart & Barbara Gaskin - It's My Party


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

Fischer-Z - So Long

Fischer-Z - Room Service

Fischer-Z - The Worker

Fischer-Z - Pretty Paracetamol

Fischer-Z - Marliese


----------



## Portal (28 Dic 2022)

la guitarra de esta cancion me recuerda vagamente a la de stone roses:



min 2:0





min 1:35


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

Nick Lowe - Cruel To Be Kind

Greg Kihn Band - Jeopardy

The Vapors - Turning Japanese

Haircut 100 - Love Plus One

XTC - Making Plans For Nigel


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Una banda con poco éxito en uk pero cierto éxito en eeuu a finales de los 80. El cantante palmó hace 2 años con 60 tacos.


----------



## Portal (28 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> XTC - Making Plans For Nigel



joder macho, justo esa cancion la queria recomendar y de paso descargarmela y no la daba encontrado, la escuche hace unos meses, no recuerdo si aqui en el foro o en las recos laterales de otro video, el caso que no recordaba ni el titulo ni el grupo y me canse de rebuscar entre los miles de videos que descargo al mes y no habia manera,

ya la daba por perdida en algun rincon de la memoria


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

Japan - Adolescent Sex

Japan - Quiet Life

Japan - Gentlemen Take Polaroids

Japan - Life In Tokyo


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> joder macho, justo esa cancion la queria recomendar y de paso descargarmela y no la daba encontrado, la escuche hace unos meses, no recuerdo si aqui en el foro o en las recos laterales de otro video, el caso que no recordaba ni el titulo ni el grupo y me canse de rebuscar entre los miles de videos que descargo al mes y no habia manera,
> 
> ya la daba por perdida en algun rincon de la memoria



Que alguien como usted con su gran conocimiento musicalmente hablando, no se acordara!! En fin. Me alegra saber que ahora ya puede descargársela señor @Portal. Una cosa, yo no compito con nadie en esto de la música, "comparto", y lo hago por que me gusta ¡Ah! Yo no me creo mas que otros en este asunto de la música, y créame porque es cierto. P.D. Como dijo el forero @Epsilon69, "compartir" no competir, y enseñar pero también aprender, ni mas ni menos. Saludos y feliz navidad.


After The Fire - Rich Boys


----------



## Portal (28 Dic 2022)

ese es tambien mi motor, ayudar a rescatar del olvido y no dejar que se pierdan alli autenticas joyas solo por hacerse viejas en detrimento de la basura moderna,

en cuanto a mis conocimientos son bastante limitados, mas sabe el diablo por viejo, como es mi caso, pero no por ser experto de nada, la mayoria de gurpos sugeridos ni los conocia, mis limitados conocimientos se reducen a lo poco que escuchaba en los 40 principales y luego una etapa en la que sintonizaba la mtv en la era del grunge, la m6 francesa durante un par de años y viva alemanas,

todo mainstream, nada que no se saliera de ese circulo, y tampoco tenia pasta para comprar discos, por eso soy yo aqui el que mas sabe de musica


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

Split Enz - I Got You

Split Enz - Poor Boy

Split Enz - One Step Ahead

Split Enz - I Hope I Never

Split Enz - Six Months In A Leaky Boat

Split Enz - Dirty Creature

Split Enz - Message To My Girl

Split Enz - Hard Act To Follow




Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over

De las cenizas de Split Enz, un buen grupo con dos etapas claramente diferentes, nacieron los Crowded House. Yo prefiero a Split Enz, eso si, sobre gustos los colores.


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> ese es tambien mi motor, ayudar a rescatar del olvido y no dejar que se pierdan alli autenticas joyas solo por hacerse viejas en detrimento de la basura moderna,
> 
> en cuanto a mis conocimientos son bastante limitados, mas sabe el diablo por viejo, como es mi caso, pero no por ser experto de nada, la mayoria de gurpos sugeridos ni los conocia, mis limitados conocimientos se reducen a lo poco que escuchaba en los 40 principales y luego una etapa en la que sintonizaba la mtv en la era del grunge, la m6 francesa durante un par de años y viva alemanas,
> 
> todo mainstream, nada que no se saliera de ese circulo, y tampoco tenia pasta para comprar discos, por eso soy yo aqui el que mas sabe de musica



No se enfade que parece usted un buen tipo. No creo que ni usted ni yo seamos los que mas sabemos de música.... Aquí hay gente que sabe mucho de música y músicos pero normalmente están a otras cosas. El caso es que en hilos como este u otros, algunos se comportan de una manera afable y comparten con agrado sus conocimientos, otros son unos pedantes asquerosos que te restriegan ofendiendo sus conocimientos, estos además tienen una gran corte de pelotas y lameculos a los que no les importa ser humillados con tal de que estos personajes les tengan en cuenta, evidentemente estos pedantes asquerosos no conocen la humildad ni el papel higiénico. Termino ya señor @Portal. Se da el caso de unos cuantos foreros que se hacen los tontos y el sueco con los demás contando que ellos no saben prácticamente nada de nada, cuando no es cierto, estos por lo menos no ofenden y en mi caso cuando me encuentro con uno pues me hago también el tonto. Mencionar también a los trolls, a los que no hay que alimentar, solo darles un poco de veneno para que mueran en sus moradas subterráneas como las putas cucarachas, en fin. Cada uno sabe lo que sabe, unos mas otros menos, que mas da, el caso es que mientras haya educación y respeto, lo bonito es compartir conocimientos, y creo que hay pensamos igual señor @Portal, y créame, me alegro.


Tubeway Army - Are 'Friends' Electric?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (28 Dic 2022)

Portal dijo:


> ese es tambien mi motor, ayudar a *rescatar del olvido y no dejar que se pierdan alli autenticas joyas *solo por hacerse viejas en detrimento de la basura moderna,
> 
> en cuanto a mis conocimientos son bastante limitados, mas sabe el diablo por viejo, como es mi caso, pero no por ser experto de nada, la mayoria de gurpos sugeridos ni los conocia, mis limitados conocimientos se reducen a lo poco que escuchaba en los 40 principales y luego una etapa en la que sintonizaba la mtv en la era del grunge, la m6 francesa durante un par de años y viva alemanas,
> 
> todo mainstream, nada que no se saliera de ese circulo, y tampoco tenia pasta para comprar discos, por eso soy yo aqui el que mas sabe de musica



Eso es lo mejor del hilo, sin duda. Yo me he reencontrado con varias joyas. O esa sensación de... "joder, esto lo conozco, así que esto era de aquí!".


----------



## Spem in alium (28 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Eso es lo mejor del hilo, sin duda. Yo me he reencontrado con varias joyas. O esa sensación de... "joder, esto lo conozco, así que esto era de aquí!".



Buen hilo de música *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! *Dicho así, parece que e enloquecido de repente, pero no, es su nombre aquí, y si a usted le gusta yo lo respeto. Voy a cenar algún resto. Saludos y buenas noches.


Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Dancing (Live 1980)


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## cebollo (29 Dic 2022)

Me imagino que Drive de The Cars ya está puesta pero a mi me gusta más esta.


----------



## Akela 14 (29 Dic 2022)

Buen hilo está quedando, entre las fechas en las que estamos y las aportaciones que se están haciendo se me ha caído alguna lágrima, la melancolía me invade.

Voy por la página 26, no sé si ya la habrán puesto pero aquí va.



Otra aportación, en español, la escuché por primera vez en una cinta que me pasó un amigo, a mediados de los 80, de grabaciones que hacía de la fm, con la particularidad de que en nuestro pueblo no se oía la fm, este amigo subía con su radio cassette al punto más alto del pueblo para coger la fm y realizar grabaciones. Nunca la he escuchado en ningún sitio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (29 Dic 2022)

Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita (Original Version)

Ms Project feat. Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita 2010 (Remake Maxi Version)

Valerie Dore - The Night (Original Maxi Version)

Valerie Dore - The Night (Matt Pop Remix)

Gazebo - Masterpiece

My Mine - Hypnotic Tango (Extended Version)

Scotch - Take Me Up

Baby's Gang & Boney M - Happy Song

Savage - Don't Cry Tonight (12'' Version)

Clío - Faces (Extended Version)

Diez canciones de Italo Disco y Euro Disco de las mas conocidas, de ellas dos con una versión mas moderna, Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita y Valerie Dore - The Night. Para escuchar mas canciones de Italo Disco y Euro Disco, visitar el hilo Italo Disco
que creo @Ciudadano 0. Saludos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita (Original Version)
> 
> Ms Project feat. Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (30 Dic 2022)

The Chameleons - Swamp Thing

The Chameleons - Second Skin

The Chameleons - Home Is Where The Heart Is

The Cure - The Walk

New Order - Blue Monday (Original Version) 1983

Ministry - I Wanted To Tell Her

The Comsat Angels - I'm Falling

Fatal Charm - Summer Spies

Xymox - Obsession

The Lords Of The New Church - Dance With Me


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (30 Dic 2022)

Duran Duran - Girls On Film

Duran Duran - The Reflex

Somewhere Over England - If I Ever Fall In Love

The Bible - Honey Be Good

H2O - I Dream To Sleep

Real Life - Send Me An Angel (1989 Version)

Freur - Doot Doot (Extended Version)

B-Movie - Nowhere Girl (Extended Version)

The Silencers - Painted Moon (Blues Mix)

Julian Cope - Sunspots


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (30 Dic 2022)

Ultravox - The Thin Wall

Experimental Products - Glowing In The Dark

The Quick - Zulu

Poeme Electronique - The Echoes Fade

Johnny Warman - Dance With Me

Soma Holiday - Shake Your Molecules

Rational Youth - Saturdays In Silesia

Boytronic - You

Peter Godwin - Images Of Heaven

A Certain Ratio - Your Blue Eyes

Me tengo que marchar. Feliz año a todos los que os gusta la música y a los que no, si sois buena gente, también.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## sinosuke (30 Dic 2022)

Creo que ya se ha puesto el Lets Dance (y lo vuelvo a poner porque me parece enorme : gran canción y vídeo bastante logrado)....pero Bowie en los 80 también tuvo otros temas que arrasaron















y mi favorito, Absolute Beginners (1986) en la buenísima versión del Live at the BBC del año 2000







.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo la conocí con esta:



Que por cierto esta le daba a la droga pero bien.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## das kind (30 Dic 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> Thompson Twins - Love On Your Side
> 
> Thompson Twins - Lies
> 
> ...



Grupazo. Me encantan.


----------



## das kind (30 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una banda con poco éxito en uk pero cierto éxito en eeuu a finales de los 80. El cantante palmó hace 2 años con 60 tacos.



Era muy bajito, ¿no?


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## somnus (30 Dic 2022)

cabrones, miles de respuestas, el din en la primera pagina
Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill

mi aportacion, gran cancion pop española de los ochenta

*ataque de caspa* - _nigeria _


----------



## das kind (30 Dic 2022)

Me sorprende ver tan pocos vídeos de Level 42, siendo como fueron un grupazo. Aunque con mucho jazz e incluso funk, para mí una de las grandes bandas pop de los '80:


----------



## somnus (30 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


>



que barbaridad, dos por uno, mejor cancion pop, y mejor cancion rock de los ochenta


----------



## somnus (31 Dic 2022)

increible que no haya aparecido


----------



## das kind (31 Dic 2022)

Creo que ya han puesto algún tema de ellos, pero pongo más de este grupo totalmente infravalorado, en mi opinión:



Me encanta la energía que transmite esta canción:











Estuve viéndolos en el año 90/91 en la plaza de toros de Bilbao y me encantaron. Desde entonces soy muy fan.


----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Dic 2022)

**


----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Esto también es de los 80


----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## das kind (1 Ene 2023)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Uf, como a un cajón que no cierra.


----------



## spam (1 Ene 2023)

60 páginas tarde, pero (re)afirmo que "Don't you want me" de Human League es lo más grande de toda la década de los 80. Seguida de "(Don't you) Forget about me" de Simple Minds. Sólo espero que alguien lo haya dicho antes.


----------



## das kind (1 Ene 2023)

spam dijo:


> 60 páginas tarde, pero (re)afirmo que "Don't you want me" de Human League es lo más grande de toda la década de los 80. Seguida de "(Don't you) Forget about me" de Simple Minds. Sólo espero que alguien lo haya dicho antes.



2 grandes canciones, sí señor.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ene 2023)

Cuando de pequeña oí por primera vez en la radio estos dos temas... aluciné.
Tienen temas con letra pero muy sosos, solo me gusta esto:


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ene 2023)

Y siguiendo con la música tipo pop-electrónico:


----------



## Barquero (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (4 Ene 2023)

Música de pinículas se vale?


----------

